# Style Warriors for WOC



## blazeno.8 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow!  I can't wait for this collection to come out!  The colors, the packaging, the products... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




What do you guys think?


----------



## miss_primer (Feb 27, 2009)

The packaging is beautiful and i like the colors also.  I am very curious about those darn lustre drops.  There is a lot in this collection that I will be purchasing.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 27, 2009)

CANT WAIT!!!  I LOVE anything Tiger Print!


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 27, 2009)

ok geesh! when I was looking for this post I couldn't find it ..and then someone pops up and comments in it and it APPEARS!! lol








^This girl is *beautiful!!! *<33 

Thanks to Xtine(Temptalia)! for posting on her site <3!!

*I want:*
*Beauty Powder Blush:*
On A Mission Pearly mid-tone plum 

*Eye Shadow:*
Bright Future Frosty bright yellow gold 
Vibrant Grape Bright magenta purple 

*Lipgloss:*
Fierce & Fabulous Bright magenta purple with pearl 
Style Warrior Blackened bronze brown with pearl 

*Lipstick:*
Brave New Bronze Creamy mid-tone pink nude 
Purple Rite Mid-tone frosty orchid 
Tribalist Creamy blackened berry 

*Lustre Drops:*
Pink Rebel Blue pink with gold pearl 
Sun Rush Peachy bronze with gold pearl 
Bronze Hero Hot bronze with fine gold pearl





and the packaging is ANIMAL PRINT!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 27, 2009)

Aw, damn and I was just talking about passing on LE items....

This is why I can't stand MAC sometimes!!!


ETA:  Oh and I am lovin' the hair in the left photo of the promo pic!!!


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 27, 2009)

I am going to be so broke this month I cannt stand it any more. Theres alot in this collection I want.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok Now this collection is what I have been waiting for!!! Looks HOT!!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh wait, I just noticed that I already have Vibrant Grape!!  Ladies that color is a MUST have!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah a few things I have..so that saves a few dollars


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 27, 2009)

Would really like to see swatches of this collection, so far what i want is bright future e/s
brave new bronze l/s
fierce and fabulous l/s

Yep thats it


----------



## cupcake123 (Feb 27, 2009)

I love it.  Thank goodness this collection is coming out in May.  I need a break after HK, Sugar Sweet and Rose Romance.


----------



## cupcake123 (Feb 27, 2009)

Whatever lipstick or gloss she's wearing on the left, I want.  I hope I can pull it off because it looks beautiful for an evening out.  What do you guys thinik it is?  I also like the e/s on the right.


----------



## berryjuicy (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm all over this collection!  

Does anyone know what lustre drops are for?


----------



## carandru (Feb 27, 2009)

oooooo... so pretty.  Almost pretty enough for me to rebuy my brozer. Ok, not THAT pretty, lol.






So, what's up w/ these lustre drops (top right)?  Are these going to be liquid pigment? The blurb w/ the collections says "new Lustre Drops for instant glow".. hmmm. I'm interested in trying those out for sure.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 27, 2009)

I am not a WOC (obviously) but I just wanted to drop in to say I think this collection will be AMAZING for you gorgeous WOC!  Seriously, you all will be able to rock this collection _*hard*_.

I hope it is OK if I posted in here, just wanted to make that comment.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd love to have whatever lipcolor the model is wearing.  It's very unique (kinda burnt sienna-ish).  Does anybody know what it is?

The only things I like so far are the "Gold Rebel" (copper bronze with pearl) l/g and the "Style Warrior" (blackened bronze brown with pearl) l/g.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_

So, what's up w/ these lustre drops (top right)? Are these going to be liquid pigment? The blurb w/ the collections says "new Lustre Drops for instant glow".. hmmm. I'm interested in trying those out for sure.[/I]
  [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [/TABLE]


Girl you knew those links were not gonna fly up in heeerrreee_


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I am not a WOC (obviously)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG!!!! you're Not....who knew Rach!!!!


----------



## carandru (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl you knew those links were not gonna fly up in heeerrreee_

 
lol, I was being momentarily lazy, but I've fixed it now!  Let the drooling recommence.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not feeling the packaging, I think it's ugly but this is one collection I'll be spending money on.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 27, 2009)

looks so pretty , cant wait for it to come and check all these things out . i have to get something just because of the packaging .


----------



## MissResha (Feb 27, 2009)

I AM SO GLAD I DIDNT BUY ANYTHING FROM HELLO KITTY BECAUSE THIS IS GOING TO BREAK MY BANK!!! wooooooooo i'm lovin it so far!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_I AM SO GLAD I DIDNT BUY ANYTHING FROM HELLO KITTY BECAUSE THIS IS GOING TO BREAK MY BANK!!! wooooooooo i'm lovin it so far!_

 
I Know!! Love the coloring and the packaging is so different and HAWTTTTT


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *berryjuicy* 

 
_I'm all over this collection! 

Does anyone know what lustre drops are for?_

 














The Lustre Drops remind me of this product or the glimmershimmer. Which those products provides a luminous glow to the skin when added to foundation ...on the cheek bones..I'm sure it acts the same


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 27, 2009)

Now THIS is a collection to anticipate!!!!  

BTW, that promo pic is BAD!!!  In a good way this time :0)


----------



## carandru (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_ 
The Lustre Drops remind me of this product or the glimmershimmer. Which those products provides a luminous glow to the skin when added to foundation ...on the cheek bones..I'm sure it acts the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
O yea, adding lustre drops the the list
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I missed out on the glimmershimmer, so I'm hoping its similar.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 28, 2009)

I cannot wait for this collection to be out as well!!! Here's the list of what I want from this amazing collection!

Brave New Bronze l/s
Gold Rebel l/g
Soft Force e/s
Bright Future e/s
Vibrant Grape e/s
Eversun bpb
Impassioned Solar Bits
Violet Fire n/l
242 Firm Fibre Brush
182 Buffer Brush
Refined Golden Bronzing Powder
Bronze Hero Lustre Drops
Golden Bronze Irridescent Powder/Loose

TOTAL= $248.50!!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 28, 2009)

im glad its not dropping til may. gives me plenty of time to save up for it. screw HK LMAO. i was gonna do it up with HK but im glad i didnt. this collection was made for me.


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 28, 2009)

I wish I had spent less on HK too!!!! I guess I'll just have to be good with the next up coming collections


----------



## gurlnextdoor (Feb 28, 2009)

are any of these colors in the perm line?


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 28, 2009)

Bright future loooks awesome i have bright sunshine but this one looks way better! ahhhh im so excited fpr this collectios...not good...well at least i have a couple months to save up...or shall i say for the hub to save


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 28, 2009)

vibrant grape normally pro? or is it new...hmm mufe 2 dupe i wonder ah cant wait


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 28, 2009)

Vibrant Grape is a Pro color I think..it must be I have it ...not like Mufe 92 but pretty IMO


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 28, 2009)

i like your bad kitty tish! its cute!


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 28, 2009)

ooo, I wanna swatch those e/s so badly lolz...i'm drawn into the gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Darn packaging...now I want the l/g or l/s for the prints lolz
Hot designs I must say. Leopard and Zebra; seriously, you can't go wrong with those two prints lolz


----------



## Cocopuff (Feb 28, 2009)

DAMN!!!! I just promised that I was going to cut down on makeup purchases!  Now what am I going to say to the dh about this?!  This looks like a truly WOC friendly collection!  HELP!






 = EVERYTHING


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_im glad its not dropping til may. gives me plenty of time to save up for it. screw HK LMAO. i was gonna do it up with HK but im glad i didnt. this collection was made for me._

 
ITA way to go mac!!!!!


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 28, 2009)

i love the packaging and the colors!!!!! i even love the name!!!!! plus it comes out on my son 1st b-day!!!! a sign from God me and this collection belong together!!! i won't be getting anything from the other upcoming collections (except the powder from the color ready collection)


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_i love the packaging and the colors!!!!! i even love the name!!!!! plus it comes out on my son 1st b-day!!!! a sign from God me and this collection belong together!!! i won't be getting anything from the other upcoming collections (except the powder from the color ready collection)_

 
Shuuut Up...you did not say a sign from God...i am dying!!!!


----------



## crystrill (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_O yea, adding lustre drops the the list
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I missed out on the glimmershimmer, so I'm hoping its similar._

 
Check your local CCO for glimmershimmer's


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 28, 2009)

The color scheme is so great!  I can't wait to paint my nails like the packaging.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake123* 

 
_Whatever lipstick or gloss she's wearing on the left, I want.  I hope I can pull it off because it looks beautiful for an evening out.  What do you guys thinik it is?  I also like the e/s on the right._

 
This is exactly what I was thinking. I actually was thinking something nastier, but this here's a start, LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I think I'm gonna get Tempting and Vibrant Grape as well.
 


BTW, big ups to Melody Ehsani, thats who designed those earrings and I love 'em!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I am not a WOC (obviously) but I just wanted to drop in to say I think this collection will be AMAZING for you gorgeous WOC!  Seriously, you all will be able to rock this collection *hard*.

I hope it is OK if I posted in here, just wanted to make that comment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Of course its okay for you to post here!! You can post any where you like. This isn't a segregated forum, all comments and opinions are welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This collection looks amazing but its annoying because the last day of summer is tommorow here and we are heading into Autumn. I will just have to rock some summer looks in the cold I suppose. So far I'm lemming.... alot! The packaging looks good but that wont stop me from depotting the shadows for B2M's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lemmings:*
Sun Rush or Bronze Hero Lustre Drops
Purple Rite Lipstick
Brave New Bronze Lipstick
Tribalist Lipstick
Fierce + Fabulous Lipglass - this sounds HOTTT
Style Warrior Lipglass
Night Meneuvers e/s
Bright Future e/s
On A Mission BP Blush


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 28, 2009)

All I know is I want alot..


----------



## shyste (Feb 28, 2009)

I definitely want from this collection..my list for Sugarweet has most definitely shortened


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok, I won't lie. I have NEVER EVER gone crazy, flipped out and drooled over packaging before. I swear, I just went to temptalia and had an orgasssssmmmmm...

Oh lord... Everything sounds so sexy. My heart's racing and it comes out 2 days before my B'day?! WHAT?!!!!!!


----------



## lovesong (Feb 28, 2009)

Very WOC friendly!Excited


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 28, 2009)

I like the look of this collection.  I think I am going to walk away with one BPB, one Solar Bits, two eye shadows (I already have Tempting and Endless Love which is really similar to Vibrant Grape, plus I can skip the lightest, highlighting shade) and two lipsticks.  Not too bad and definitely more than I have been getting from LE Collections over the past several months.  With HK all I got were the two blushes.  I only got 2 eye shadows, the brushes and a MSF from BBR.  So I haven't really splurged since CoC and Overich.  Oh Overich.  I still want a backup of Heritage Rouge... but I am rambling.  Carry on!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 28, 2009)

I saw some more pics on Temptalia's site and *man* do I regret getting HK stuff.  I'm glad I didn't get the whole HK collection, but I still think I bought too much from it. 

I should have just hauled with the BBR collection, and stop right there.  I just hate it when you realized these things way after the fact.


I must have those earrings that model is wearing.  I'm going to hunt to find similar ones.


----------



## MAHALO (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Check your local CCO for glimmershimmer's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The CCO in Cypress, Tx has Shimmerglimmers in stock. I got RITZY about a week ago. I haven't figured out how I will use it yet but it sure is pretty.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I saw some more pics on Temptalia's site and *man* do I regret getting HK stuff. I'm glad I didn't get the whole HK collection, but I still think I bought too much from it. 

I should have just hauled with the BBR collection, and stop right there. I just hate it when you realized these things way after the fact.


I must have those earrings that model is wearing. I'm going to hunt to find similar ones._

 

Yeah I bought very little from HK..so I am excited about this...Just gotta stay firm until the end of May

Only want 3 items from Sugar Sweet!1 Yeahhhh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Msf's and red velvet

HK Haul: 

(3) Lipstick... Fashion Mews, Most Popular, Cute-Ster
(3) glosses....She Loves Candy, Nice Kitty and Nice to Be Nice

My hubby got me The Vanity...He is a sweetie..Wasn't gonna get it but because he did I will love it no matter what...

HK was more of a Kiddie/Teenage collection IMO...and I am just not a fan of animated characters....


----------



## carandru (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Check your local CCO for glimmershimmer's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Girl, I wish.  My "local" CCO is about 2.5 hours aways, and i'll be damned if I'm driving that far just for some glimmershimmer.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesong* 

 
_Very WOC friendly!Excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just like I feel I'm so excited I just can't hide it


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah i only got a few things from HK and BBR and i just was bout to get more but i'm glad i saw this that first money staying in the bank


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 28, 2009)

*^^ I agree!!!!*


----------



## couturesista (Feb 28, 2009)

I want and will be getting everything except the brush and the loose powder. The skinsheen will come in handy for the summer. Now let's see, what can sacrifice for Style Warriors?


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_ 
I must have those earrings that model is wearing. I'm going to hunt to find similar ones._

 
I found them here.  They're called "Fatima Oval" ($48).

I like them as well, but not enough to pay almost $50 for 'em.


----------



## l1onqueen (Feb 28, 2009)

I am all over the lipstick the model is wearing and VERY interested in the lustre drops.  I'm skipping Rose Romance and getting very little from Sugar Sweet to save for this. BTW I miss you guys! I've been hanging out on the Knot forums lately getting wedding ideas, but I'm glad to be back!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I found them here. They're called "Fatima Oval" ($48).

I like them as well, but not enough to pay almost $50 for 'em. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... but yea, I'm with ya on not payin' the $48.  I'm sure I can find similar earrings at one of those jewelry places in NYC that sells a crapload of earrings.


----------



## crystrill (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_The CCO in Cypress, Tx has Shimmerglimmers in stock. I got RITZY about a week ago. I haven't figured out how I will use it yet but it sure is pretty._

 
Yeah my job has about 6 of them.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't know what I will be getting b/c I have to see them in person first but it WILL be something!


----------



## garnetmoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I have to say I LOVE the promo pics for this collection especially the one with the more ethnic model. But otherwise the collection falls a little flat for me. I was hoping for something more innovative than yet another mostly neutral collection. I wanted something along the lines of Lure. I mean pretty much since Lure every special May collection has been mostly gold/neutral with an accent color or two thrown in there (Moonbathe, Neo Sci Fi). For this collection it seems like purple. I just think it would have been better if they'd thrown in some fab greens I mean look at the promo...when I think Amazon...I think jungle with lush greenery and picturesque shores. I'm just saying it would have been nice addition to have some green or blue thrown in there.

Of course that won't stop me from purchasing something because I am an addict and the packaging is nifty enough. I'm just not wowed by this collection. I have to see how everything looks first but I'm interested in:

Blush: Eversun
Lipglass: Style Warrior & Gold Rebel
Lipstick: Brave New Bronze & Tribalist
Eyeshadow: Bright Future, maybe Vibrant Grape & Soft Force


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 2, 2009)

This is gonna be HAWT for us, I kinda want to grab it all. But honestly when I saw all this stuff I could only think of the 90's when Fashion Fair was cool lol. But Fashion Fair was all we had so we rocked it....well my mom did


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ You're right it does put you in the mind of the old Fashion Fair ads...


----------



## wiccawonder (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm new to MAC I only own three shadows. I am saving for this collection. The packaging looks gorgeous and so do the colors.


----------



## CoachTrecie (Mar 2, 2009)

I avoided the HK collection because I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this collection and the SugarSweet Collection!  OMG!  Super excited for this!   I want EVERYTHING!


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 2, 2009)

This collection seriously didn't have excited until today when I saw the Temptalia pics, I want it ALL! On a side note as gorgeous as the promo pic is I'm slight irrated as I had those earrings and they snapped...But seriously the leopard/zebra packaging is HOT and I will not miss out on the skinsheen's this summer.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 3, 2009)

I want On a Mission blush, at least 2 lipsticks, at least 1 Lustre Drop, and the purple and yellow shadows.  Will skip lipglasses because I plan on getting quite a few Dazzleglasses and rocking them all summer.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 3, 2009)

I've never purchased an entire collection but wow this looks fierce! I will gladly pay for all this. This looks like it's been made for WOC. I think it'll be good.


----------



## shyste (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I want and will be getting everything except the brush and the loose powder. The skinsheen will come in handy for the summer. Now let's see, what can sacrifice for Style Warriors?_

 
I am gonna sacrifice Sugarsweet...and just wait for this collection & Dazzleglasses (as I don't own one)...


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 3, 2009)

I like this collection but i dont love it and would be getting little from it


----------



## Lapis (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah a few things I have..so that saves a few dollars_

 
Amen to that

My list is short
*
Impassioned Solar Bits 
Night Maneuvers/Bright Future/Soft Force e/s
* *Tribalist l/s

*


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 3, 2009)

My List

Brave new bronze l/s
Gold rebel l/g
fierce and fabulous l/g
Bright future e/s
Damage is less than £50


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I want and will be getting everything except the brush and the loose powder. The skinsheen will come in handy for the summer. Now let's see, what can sacrifice for Style Warriors?_

 
I hear Kidneys are big sellers in some countries....Let me know what you find out


----------



## miss_primer (Mar 3, 2009)

When i first saw the photos for this collection i wanted everything.  I guess i was caught up in the packaging.  After taking another look and really looking at the colors, theres not much that i want.  I think i will end up getting three eyeshadows (soft force, bright future, and night maneuvers).  I also want to try lustre drops.  I probably get the one called Pink Rebel just to try it out.


----------



## damsel (Mar 3, 2009)

i'm interested in brave new bronze l/s, bright future e/s, night maneuvers e/s, on a mission bpb and impassioned solar bits. yay! to small hauls.


----------



## couturesista (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I hear Kidneys are big sellers in some countries....Let me know what you find out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Now you know there's a recession, I need to fetch top dollar for my organs!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

I feel that!!! ^^^^


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 3, 2009)

Is it here yet? Lolz, seriously, it seems SO far away.
I'm hoping that all these l/s, l/g, etc. are not stickers!! >=(


----------



## MorenitaBarbie (Mar 3, 2009)

Finally MAC has a collection worth looking at!!. Does anyone know if PRO card holders will be able to use there discount with this collection?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Not sure...My friend called and asked today and they said No more discounts on Special Packaging Collections EVER!! Thats a long time...But they have been know to flip flop some of the rules


----------



## MorenitaBarbie (Mar 3, 2009)

I called as well, and the girl told me to check 3 weeks before it came out. My other makeup artist friend is saying how they are really cracking down because of all the frauds who are carrying pro cards.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thats probably it....They need to crack down on the approval process and then they would not have an issue


----------



## MorenitaBarbie (Mar 3, 2009)

I just called the pentegon city mac lol, and the lady told me that its major launches would never have pro discount again. Not special packaging lol. Girl you made me have a heart attack lol. I don't see this collection being a major launch because she didnt even know what in the heck I was talking about lol. I don't know why I am trippin, may is forever and a day away.


----------



## babycoconut (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes...Style Warriors...coming to lay an attack on my wallet...


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MorenitaBarbie* 

 
_I just called the pentegon city mac lol, and the lady told me that its major launches would never have pro discount again. Not special packaging lol. Girl you made me have a heart attack lol. I don't see this collection being a major launch because she didnt even know what in the heck I was talking about lol. I don't know why I am trippin, may is forever and a day away._

 
I am just repeating...she specifically asked about Style Warriors....I pray that it does...because I am hoping she will throw some gifts my way...TRUST ME!!


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 4, 2009)

I couldn't wait until May so I bought Vibrant Grape at MAC Pro this weekend (along with a few other goodies).  Ladies, it is such a beautiful color, the texture is soft and it's very pigmented.  Great color for WOC!!

Ya'll making me want to try and track down those glimmershimmers....


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_I couldn't wait until May so I bought Vibrant Grape at MAC Pro this weekend (along with a few other goodies).  Ladies, it is such a beautiful color, the texture is soft and it's very pigmented.  Great color for WOC!!
_

 

I'm thinking it would look hot with the outfit you have on in your avatar!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^ and her 2,000 tubes of Lavender Whip !!! Ok I'm done girl....But you cracked me up with the 3...but want 4 b/u's


----------



## MorenitaBarbie (Mar 4, 2009)

But, doesnt mac know we dont care about the packaging??!! lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^ I don't...But most collectors do...and collectors are the big spenders....


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope that the pro discount applies or I wont be spending as much.


----------



## wonderdust (Mar 4, 2009)

This collection really intrigues me and it really does seem WOC friendly. My list is massive but I know I'm gonna chop it down to something sensible. As a relatively new MAC head, when I see these collections I just want to go mad. I need to learn to be more selective I think. Well I have untill June to save. I'm hardly touching rose romance so that will help.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ladies...Start stuffing your Bras.... BunnyBunnyBunny posted  in the main Style Warrior Thread...That there will be No Pro Discounts allowed on this collection...Him and Erine are normally dead on the money with their info.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 4, 2009)

This collection seems interesting eventhough I don't usually do warm colours. It's way to early for me to make a list yet though....


----------



## MorenitaBarbie (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ladies...Start stuffing your Bras.... BunnyBunnyBunny posted  in the main Style Warrior Thread...That there will be No Pro Discounts allowed on this collection...Him and Erine are normally dead on the money with their info._

 
Well in the words of B Scott. No ma'm no no ma'm lol. Having a PRO card makes it hard to buy items that I can't use my discount on.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 4, 2009)

welp, i'm officially sold on this collection. i'll be paying full price for it.

i'm gonna start selling peanuts out the trunk of my car so i can afford it all.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_welp, i'm officially sold on this collection. i'll be paying full price for it.

i'm gonna start selling peanuts out the trunk of my car so i can afford it all._

 
 I think I'm gonna finally make use of my "phone sex" voice. Might start showing a lil titty, too, LOL


----------



## MissResha (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ I think I'm gonna finally make use of my "phone sex" voice. Might start showing a lil titty, too, LOL_

 

LMFAO heck i'll give you .56cents for a 2 minute call!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ I think I'm gonna finally make use of my "phone sex" voice. Might start showing a lil titty, too, LOL_

 












Girl you crazy!! Tits and Ass will do the trick!!!  I knew that $200 valentines GC from the hubby would come in handy!!! Thank God I held on to it!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_welp, i'm officially sold on this collection. i'll be paying full price for it.

i'm gonna start selling peanuts out the trunk of my car so i can afford it all._

 
Peanuts!!!  They better be chocolate covered!! REAL chocolate too...


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 4, 2009)

These collections are so unhealthy.  I really wish I had a friend near me so we can "discuss" this habit.  I'm at work and it's not like I can go in the break room and say, "Hey did you hear about MAC launching Style Warrior, it's getting some buzz on Temptalia, beauty forums, Youtube, and Specktra? That would = Epic Fail in my social or lack of social circle.  I need friends, so glad you all feel me on this, amen?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah but because of my two close MAC addicted friends it has made me spend way more money than I normally would if I did not have the JOY of their prescence!! I might to have them bumped off so I can save money...If they get it I have to have it too


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ladies...Start stuffing your Bras.... BunnyBunnyBunny posted in the main Style Warrior Thread...That there will be No Pro Discounts allowed on this collection...Him and Erine are normally dead on the money with their info._

 
Man, I wish I could get a pro discount.  There are so many things I want from the perm collection (e.g. Satin Taupe).


----------



## User38 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Oh wait, I just noticed that I already have Vibrant Grape!! Ladies that color is a MUST have!!_

 






Absolutely agree.. that grape is awesome!


----------



## crystrill (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't get a PRO discount, but I do get an EL employee discount. I wonder if that means I don't get my discount either?


----------



## JustSloan (Mar 5, 2009)

Outside of the lustre drops..(and that's a maybe!) I don't see me buying anything else from this collection...
*coversface*
..The packaging is a bit much for me as well..


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I don't get a PRO discount, but I do get an EL employee discount. I wonder if that means I don't get my discount either?_

 
If they dont allow the pro discount employees aren't allowed their discount either from what they told me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I don't get a PRO discount, but I do get an EL employee discount. I wonder if that means I don't get my discount either?_

 
No, My MA is the mgr for the PRO store here and she said no discounts across the board...Pro, Employee, etc....BunnyBunnyBunny stated that as well


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 5, 2009)

what about on the plain packaging items?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_what about on the plain packaging items?_

 
She told me there is no longer Discounts on Collections that have Special packaging....I don't think they do it by item but by collection. Trust me my bff gets a Pro Discount so she asked a thousand questions...Now they told her that they were trying to implement the No discount on LE items across the board...so hopefully that does not happen...But it would make sense because those items are their big sellers.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_She told me there is no longer Discounts on Collections that have Special packaging....I don't think they do it by item but by collection. Trust me my bff gets a Pro Discount so she asked a thousand questions...Now they told her that they were trying to implement the No discount on LE items across the board...so hopefully that does not happen...But it would make sense because those items are their big sellers._

 
Yeah I see, that would really suck. well you know how the pigments and glitter liner for HK we were able to get the discount. I wounder on the nail polish and luster drops and skinsheen items would the discount still apply?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm gonna be honest ..I don't really think too much about the discount because i don't get one...Just like with all things... I  buy what I want, can afford  and save for the collections accordingly.  I mean it's great for those of you who get it...but for those of us who don't it's really not a big discussion or thought...Basically welcome to our world on Every Collection.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 5, 2009)

Tish you ur funny.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ Just being serious.....Not getting a discount can't be the end of the world.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 5, 2009)

No I know its not.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 5, 2009)

*opens trunk*

GET YOUR ROASTED PEANUTS!! $20 a bag!! All proceeds to go the NSWEF (National Style Warriors Enabling Fund)


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

make it do what it girl!! get Yo Money!!! I'm just gonna sleep with my my dh 3x a day the week prior...He will buy unlimited anything for unlimited booty!!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_make it do what it girl!! get Yo Money!!! I'm just gonna sleep with my my dh 3x a day the week prior...He will buy unlimited anything for unlimited booty!!!_

 


*dead* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oh man, thats hilarious!!! but i totally feel you. i may have to do the same. 

"Oh, you wanna put it in my what?? That'll cost you 5 MAC lipsticks and a tendertone."


----------



## shyste (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_She told me there is no longer Discounts on Collections that have Special packaging....I don't think they do it by item but by collection. Trust me my bff gets a Pro Discount so she asked a thousand questions...Now they told her that they were trying to implement the No discount on LE items across the board...so hopefully that does not happen...But it would make sense because those items are their big sellers._

 
My sister bought some stuff for me from Chill & BBR collections and got her Pro discount..so it sounds like what Tish said...special packaging items...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I'm gonna be honest ..I don't really think too much about the discount because i don't get one...Just like with all things... I buy what I want, can afford and save for the collections accordingly. I mean it's great for those of you who get it...but for those of us who don't it's really not a big discussion or thought...Basically welcome to our world on Every Collection._

 
AMEN...if my sis doesn't get stuff for me sometimes this is my dilemma..and she mostly gets me the brushes cause they are most expensive..I am on my own for the rest....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ 
"Oh, you wanna put it in my what?? That'll cost you 5 MAC lipsticks and a tendertone."_


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_*dead* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"Oh, you wanna put it in my what?? That'll cost you 5 MAC lipsticks and a tendertone."_

 
 OH...Booty in this house is Cookie...To go to the real tunnel of torture  he will have to pull out the platinum while we on the Benz Lot...If you didn't guess..My backdoor is Locked with a security alarm and barbed wired for back-up


----------



## MissResha (Mar 5, 2009)

^^LMFAO!!!! i do NOT blame you!!


----------



## shyste (Mar 5, 2009)

^^^^ Yall are sooooo bad


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 5, 2009)

naughty naughty girls..................carry on


----------



## MorenitaBarbie (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Just being serious.....Not getting a discount can't be the end of the world._

 
yes it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it feels like it lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats too bad....it'll be okay I'm sure


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Mar 6, 2009)

Yall are silly!  I know I need this collection if yall selling your goodies to get it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_Yall are silly! I know I need this collection if yall selling your goodies to get it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh we the Queen's of recycling...reselling...ebaying....to get our fix .... 
Mac is truly our Crack

My husband gets so damn lucky at Collection times...I think he checks the website more than me !


----------



## crystrill (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Just being serious.....Not getting a discount can't be the end of the world._

 
Trust me, I spend with or without my discount. I spent a good $400 on HK without my discount. And when I'm lazy and order online I pay full prices with shipping. It's just one of those things that you "have", so when you can't use it, it sucks. Not really "complaining" though per say.

Since most collections end up at my job I am only going to get what I REALLY want from this collection and wait for the rest to show up. If it doesn't show up, oh well. It wasn't meant to be. Or at least that's what I keep telling myself. I'll probably end up buying everything anyways, see it 5 months later at my job, and kick myself for it. But damnit MAC, they keep coming out with all this crap that I want NOWWWW!

This girl came into my job today and was like, "Do you have to practice self restraint working here?" I told her, "I don't think I practice any restraint. I just buy everything!" My assistant manager died laughing and agreed.


----------



## Blkbderfly (Mar 7, 2009)

I think this collection is all I need for the rest of the year...it makes me not even want to look at the others...and that's a stretch for me! I want it all!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thats me....I am compeltely skipping Sugarsweet, The Duos, Rose....I am not gonna even do the one collection a month idea I originally thought of...I am going to stick firm to no more than 2 SP collections per year and no more than 2-3 items from other collections every month or so...based on B2M options...I have to learn restraint...and I am starting now! I have gotten out of control with my MAC spending..


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 7, 2009)

My friend got her PRO discount on HK ...dunno why others didn't!


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't really see anything in this collection I have to have.  Everything looks pretty dupeable - is it just me lol? Right now only On A Mission BPB is on my list, but there's a big question mark beside it...I'm holding out for swatches.

Also, at any second I expect Eddie Murphy and Arsenio Hall to bust out and have some dude start singing "She's Your Quuuuuuuuueeeeen tooooo Beeeeeee"


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_My friend got her PRO discount on HK ...dunno why others didn't!_

 
everything wasn't in special packaging, so maybe she got the discount on those items?


----------



## crystrill (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheWorldsDresse* 

 
_I don't really see anything in this collection I have to have.  Everything looks pretty dupeable - is it just me lol? Right now only On A Mission BPB is on my list, but there's a big question mark beside it...I'm holding out for swatches.

Also, at any second I expect Eddie Murphy and Arsenio Hall to bust out and have some dude start singing "She's Your Quuuuuuuuueeeeen tooooo Beeeeeee"_

 
My all-time favorite joke is from that movie! "Taste my soup.... ok, where's the spoon?" <--- very shortened version of the joke. lol.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_My all-time favorite joke is from that movie! "Taste my soup.... ok, where's the spoon?" <--- very shortened version of the joke. lol._

 
Akhhh hahhhhh, Akhhh haaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah the perm items on HK were discounted and the glitter etc...Just not Special Packaging...


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_My all-time favorite joke is from that movie! "Taste my soup.... ok, where's the spoon?" <--- very shortened version of the joke. lol._

 
Aha!  (shakes hand in the air)


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_everything wasn't in special packaging, so maybe she got the discount on those items?_

 
Ahhhh that was it then!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Mar 8, 2009)

I am all over this collection like white on rice. I wan

Whatever lipsticks and lip glass both the models in the promo photos are wearing
Mercenary nail polish
Night Maneuvers eyeshadow
Sun Rush lustre drops


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 8, 2009)

when I seen this picture I thought of this collection!! she's beautiful!

*Lipstick ($14.00)*
Purple Rite Mid-tone frosty orchid 

*Lipglass ($14.00)*
Fierce & Fabulous Bright magenta purple with pearl 

*Eyeshadow ($14.50)*
Bright Future Frosty bright yellow gold 
Tempting Sinfully rich coco

*Beauty Powder Blush ($18.00)
*Eversun Neutral peach bronze with gold pearl


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow thats a great picture!! I need to try that color on the lower lid ...and I love the lips


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ Nuff said I am definately buying that look


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I'd love to have whatever lipcolor the model is wearing. It's very unique (kinda burnt sienna-ish). Does anybody know what it is?

The only things I like so far are the *"Gold Rebel"* (copper bronze with pearl) l/g and the *"Style Warrior" *(blackened bronze brown with pearl) l/g._

 
As a result of Domichulinda's post, I will be adding:

*Purple Rite* l/s (Mid-tone frosty orchid)
*Fierce & Fabulous* l/g (Bright magenta purple with pearl) -- if it isn't similar to Rose Romance's Magnetique

Has anybody figured out what the Asian model was wearing yet? 
I am so excited about this collection!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_




when I seen this picture I thought of this collection!! she's beautiful!

*Lipstick ($14.00)*
Purple Rite Mid-tone frosty orchid 

*Lipglass ($14.00)*
Fierce & Fabulous Bright magenta purple with pearl 

*Eyeshadow ($14.50)*
Bright Future Frosty bright yellow gold 
Tempting Sinfully rich coco

*Beauty Powder Blush ($18.00)*
Eversun Neutral peach bronze with gold pearl_

 
*SOLD!!!*


----------



## shyste (Mar 9, 2009)

May be having a blonde moment but is this a promo pic or were u showing us the colors from the collection that would work for this look?  thanks for sharing cause this is beautiful and just sold me on the collection more!!!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_




when I seen this picture I thought of this collection!! she's beautiful!

*Lipstick ($14.00)*
Purple Rite Mid-tone frosty orchid 

*Lipglass ($14.00)*
Fierce & Fabulous Bright magenta purple with pearl 

*Eyeshadow ($14.50)*
Bright Future Frosty bright yellow gold 
Tempting Sinfully rich coco

*Beauty Powder Blush ($18.00)*
Eversun Neutral peach bronze with gold pearl_


----------



## MissResha (Mar 9, 2009)

oh hell yea!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shyste* 

 
_May be having a blonde moment but is this a promo pic or were u showing us the colors from the collection that would work for this look? thanks for sharing cause this is beautiful and just sold me on the collection more!!!!_

 
showing what would work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NP!! <333


----------



## user44 (Mar 11, 2009)

Im late but Im SOOO excited...
Saw some lipsticks that would look excellent on my skin...


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 11, 2009)

We need a "Team Shaka Zulu" smiley.  Who do I PM about this?


----------



## MissResha (Mar 11, 2009)

^^LMFAO!!!! i knew it was something kinda 'centric and i swear for the life of me i couldnt think of it but i was close dammit LMAO!!


----------



## l1onqueen (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_make it do what it girl!! get Yo Money!!! *I'm just gonna sleep with my my dh 3x a day the week prior*...He will buy unlimited anything for unlimited booty!!!_

 
*writing this down in my happy husband notebook* So THATS the secret! the fiance' is so traumatized over the cost of wedding dresses that I know I can get him to hand over the cash for this collection, but just in case I better break out the "bedroom pumps" and get to work!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_




when I seen this picture I thought of this collection!! she's beautiful!
_

 
Wasn't this girl on ANTM? She looks like Felicia or somebody...


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_




when I seen this picture I thought of this collection!! she's beautiful!

*Lipstick ($14.00)*
Purple Rite Mid-tone frosty orchid 

*Lipglass ($14.00)*
Fierce & Fabulous Bright magenta purple with pearl 

*Eyeshadow ($14.50)*
Bright Future Frosty bright yellow gold 
Tempting Sinfully rich coco

*Beauty Powder Blush ($18.00)*
Eversun Neutral peach bronze with gold pearl_

 

Is that EVERSUN on her cheeks? I first heard about EVERSUN in a recent thread and was disappointed to learn that it was discontinued. But how fortunate for me and others who missed it, we will have another chance to buy it. If that's Eversun ... I must have it. It's gorgeous!!!!! I love the lips too but I rarely wear lipstick ... just tinted glosses. OMG ... the gold shadow is so beautiful. I love this entire look.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 29, 2009)

^^ That was not from a MAC ad...Also if you have a CCO...I have never been when they didn't have Eversun Blush so you might want to check there if you don't want to wait


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 29, 2009)

THX TISH ... I'll look for EVERSUN at the CCO in Cypress.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Wasn't this girl on ANTM? She looks like Felicia or somebody..._

 
i''m not sure but i wanna do this look!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for answering Tish! <33

No, I just fount that picture and thought it could be good inspiration look.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 29, 2009)

This looks like the Look Chocolategoddes did on the Home page but with a different under eye color


----------



## HerShe (Mar 31, 2009)

Can't wait until this collection comes out....so excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I want bright future eyeshadow, brave new bronze lipstick, gold rebel lipglass, Solar Riche bronzer, and Sun Rush Lustre Drops


----------



## gingin501 (Mar 31, 2009)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Apr 6, 2009)

Mmm, so looking forward to this, but I gotta get picky, I'm gonna go broke for the MSFs and MB that come in the mineralize release in July


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 13, 2009)

I feel the same way about being happy about not getting anything from hello kitty.  This collection is it!! I want almost EVERYTHING.  I am going to be avoiding MAC (damn it.. even after the last no buy) just to save up a bit for this collection.  woohoo.. can't wait.


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Apr 13, 2009)

I LOVE all the eye shadows from this collection which is rare for me because the last eye shadows I picked up from a collection was HK.


----------



## 34macfan (Apr 13, 2009)

I just cant wait


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 16, 2009)

i hope they release thid early.. i can't wait!!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 17, 2009)

since now ...I think I don't want anything from the "romance" collection..I can't wait for the lustre drops and that one beauty powder (purple one).


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 17, 2009)

I like and am interested in buying a couple of items from this collection but I want to know and ask WHY this collection that happens to be aimed at WOC is designed with African zebra/cheetah prints??  Is that the only way to target WOC these days??  I don't want to offend anyone, I'm just merely asking a question so please don't slaughter the newbie!!!  I was just wondering if the subconscious (IMO) advertising raised any eyebrows to anyone else besides me.


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_I like and am interested in buying a couple of items from this collection but I want to know and ask WHY this collection that happens to be aimed at WOC is designed with African zebra/cheetah prints?? Is that the only way to target WOC these days?? I don't want to offend anyone, I'm just merely asking a question so please don't slaughter the newbie!!! I was just wondering if the subconscious (IMO) advertising raised any eyebrows to anyone else besides me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I would have to disagree with you because prints are in this season and this is a 2 part collection, the first part is WOC friendly but none WOC are loving it as well and the second part is more non WOC friendly but WOC are loving it too and i dont think it has anything to do with the packaging because if the product was crap WOC wont buy it anyway


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 17, 2009)

...all I know is that I have to put aside $218.50 until the end of May, LOL.


----------



## wonderdust (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_...all I know is that I have to put aside $218.50 until the end of May, LOL._

 
Amen to that. I've booked my extra shifts at work that will be paying for my haul.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_I like and am interested in buying a couple of items from this collection but I want to know and ask WHY this collection that happens to be aimed at WOC is designed with African zebra/cheetah prints?? Is that the only way to target WOC these days?? I don't want to offend anyone, I'm just merely asking a question so please don't slaughter the newbie!!! I was just wondering if the subconscious (IMO) advertising raised any eyebrows to anyone else besides me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't necessarily think this collection is aimed mostly to WOC.  The animal print is what is en vogue for this season.. I am seeing it in all the clothing stores.  
The collection is named style warrior.. so i think they are just connecting the themes.. warriors, animal prints, african influences, and vibrant colours.  The promo pics are of a darker skinned woman who has black, asian, latin features and the other is of a white woman..also one of the promo pictures states 'emerging from every corner of the glamorous globe.. a cross cultural sophistication'.   Though it is an amazing collection for WOC.. it is a collection for everyone.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't think any collection they release is ever aimed at any specific "racial/cultural" demographic. 

I could be wrong I suppose


----------



## elongreach (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_since now ...I think I don't want anything from the "romance" collection..I can't wait for the lustre drops and that one beauty powder (purple one)._

 
I don't even know what lustre drops are and I want some!  They are so pretty!  I'll make it work like Tim Gunn says.


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_I like and am interested in buying a couple of items from this collection but I want to know and ask WHY this collection that happens to be aimed at WOC is designed with African zebra/cheetah prints?? Is that the only way to target WOC these days?? I don't want to offend anyone, I'm just merely asking a question so please don't slaughter the newbie!!! I was just wondering if the subconscious (IMO) advertising raised any eyebrows to anyone else besides me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree with *iadoremac*, but I have to ask -- what is the issue with targeting WOC by using African/South American/Asian motifs???

I mean, as much as some Black folks love to cling to the idea of their imaginary Cherokee great-grandmother, you actually are a descendent of Africans...and there are zebras there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not like they offered a Fried Chicken MSF and a Watermelon Lipglass.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 18, 2009)

mmmmm fried chicken


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_ 
Has anybody figured out what the Asian model was wearing yet? 
I am so excited about this collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
With the newer swatches, I figured out that the Asian model is wearing* Brave New Bronze l/s.  *Temptalia describes it as a "creamy mid-tone pink nude", but it is DEFINITELY burnt sienna-ish in the swatch.  Nothing nude about it.

My list now:
Brave New Bronze l/s
Purple Rite l/s
Gold Rebel l/g
Style Warrior l/g
Fierce & Fabulous l/g


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I agree with *iadoremac*, but I have to ask -- what is the issue with targeting WOC by using African/South American/Asian motifs???

I mean, as much as some Black folks love to cling to the idea of their imaginary Cherokee great-grandmother, you actually are a descendent of Africans...and there are zebras there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not like they offered a Fried Chicken MSF and a Watermelon Lipglass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL @ the fried chicken MSF and watermelon lipglass...although...flavored lipglasses might be the next thing MAC comes out with!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shoot, i'd buy it!

i was wondering about the design/ad only because it seemed that some of the more recent collections seemed to be aimed at certain demographics and the designs of those collections weren't as colorful or patterned like the style warriors collection is. i know that animal prints are trendy this season but i dont buy animal prints and think about it as representing the Motherland or being a warrior or wild woman. i just like it for the pattern.


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 18, 2009)

I dont think African prints represent the motherland bc I am african and i have not seen a zebra or tiger before so it might take a minute for me to connect those two but on the flip side someone from sasy australia can argue that the collection is aimed at them bc of the animal prints


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 19, 2009)

^Did I miss something?


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Did you guys see the new swatches in the swatch thread?  I totally want "On a Mission"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I can't wait for that to come out.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 19, 2009)

^^omg headed there now.
OK.. COC was def a great collection for WOC.. but they didn't directly target it to us.. at least not from what I can remember.  How bout we think of it as.. MAC .. a cosmetic company FINALLY INCLUDING WOC.  Creating shades that we can wear.  I am sick of going to the drug store and seeing a new foundation by loreal or covergirl and seeing that they are only in 2 brown shades and neither of them are EVER mine!! Grr


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 19, 2009)

Those new swatches were nice!  I really want Bright Future, but how many yellow eyeshadows does one need?  I've got Golden Lemon p/m, but I'm justifying this because they're different textures!


----------



## MAHALO (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anyone know if the LUSTER DROPS are similar to GLIMMERSHIMMER? I picked up Ritzy Glimmershimmer at a CCO a couple months ago. It's gorgeous.


----------



## KJBarbie (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_^^omg headed there now.
OK.. COC was def a great collection for WOC.. but they didn't directly target it to us.. at least not from what I can remember. How bout we think of it as.. MAC .. a cosmetic company FINALLY INCLUDING WOC. Creating shades that we can wear. I am sick of going to the drug store and seeing a new foundation by loreal or covergirl and seeing that they are only in 2 brown shades and neither of them are EVER mine!! Grr_

 

Or how bout this smack in the face: When you go into a store and notice a lot of clearance stickers....but they're all on the darker shades.  

As far as the collection, I'm really excited. I think this is the first collection anybody has put out that I will actually have the confidence to purchase online (I loathe going to my nearest MAC counter. Not only is it an hour away but they talk to you like you're a baby)


----------



## shyste (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_Does anyone know if the LUSTER DROPS are similar to GLIMMERSHIMMER? I picked up Ritzy Glimmershimmer at a CCO a couple months ago. It's gorgeous._

 

gotta love specktra..lol...yall are funny watermelon l/g...anyhoo my ma showed me the lustredrops yesterday from her gratis...she says they are supposed to give a bronzed look she has been mixing her w/her foundation to give a bronzy look...only thing she showed me the lightest one...it was pinkish...but I might still get one of them.....


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Apr 24, 2009)

I tried the beauty drops, mixed with moisturizer. It was alright. Toooo wet looking though!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm so excited!  I got an invitation to the Style Warriors launch!  I'm really excited!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 28, 2009)

^^did you get that through the mail?


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I'm so excited! I got an invitation to the Style Warriors launch! I'm really excited!_

 
Me too!!  Can't wait!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_^^did you get that through the mail?_

 
I got mine through the mail this time.  But for the Hello Kitty event, I was handed one in the store after I paid for my purchase.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_^^did you get that through the mail?_

 
Yes I did, but I realized that I work that night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to call and ask if they know of any other events in the area and see if I can switch.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 29, 2009)

Does MAC stagger the mailers?


----------



## highonmac (Apr 30, 2009)

I never get invitations to those things. I mean what do you have to do to get it! I mean I already purchased over 5000 dollars of mac from there what else do they want from me!!!!


----------



## Arisone (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ That's what I want to know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do you get invited? I thought you had to know a MA.


----------



## seymone25 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I saw some more pics on Temptalia's site and *man* do I regret getting HK stuff.  I'm glad I didn't get the whole HK collection, but I still think I bought too much from it. 

I should have just hauled with the BBR collection, and stop right there.  I just hate it when you realized these things way after the fact.


I must have those earrings that model is wearing.  I'm going to hunt to find similar ones._

 


When you find those earrings, let a sis know..


----------



## seymone25 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_make it do what it girl!! get Yo Money!!! I'm just gonna sleep with my my dh 3x a day the week prior...He will buy unlimited anything for unlimited booty!!!_

 
That is my plan of attack as well.. lol


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 1, 2009)

I honestly have no idea how you get these invites.  Maybe if you buy your items from the actual MAC freestanding store, you will get the invites.  Everytime I get something from a MAC freestanding store, they ask me for my name and it comes up in their database (i guess from me buying all the time).  Maybe they use that same database to send invites out.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_When you find those earrings, let a sis know.._

 
Will do!!!


----------



## Glitterati* (May 1, 2009)

I got an invite in the mail and I definitely don't buys tons of stuff.  But I did buy some stuff last week.  I was in a different free standing Mac store at lunch today with my friend and was talking to the MUA and mentioned I got an invite to the other store and she told me that I could come to theirs as well which is on a different day, she just told me to make sure I RSVP.  

If some of you want to go but didn't get an invite just phone and ask, I'm sure they can accomodate you.


----------



## uabiola (May 2, 2009)

This collection is definitely for us!   O so beautiful, I cant wait!


----------



## uabiola (May 2, 2009)

Im really upset too that I never get mailings for invites! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I need for my MAC MA's to get it together for real, I spend too much on the products not to get mail invites, I only get in store invites.


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 2, 2009)

The Toronto Pro store is bringing the collection out on May 22.. perfect because its on a payday and I've been saving.. wooohoooo!! I am so excited.  all eyeshadows and lip glasses are MINE!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitterati** 

 
_I got an invite in the mail and I definitely don't buys tons of stuff. But I did buy some stuff last week. I was in a different free standing Mac store at lunch today with my friend and was talking to the MUA and mentioned I got an invite to the other store and she told me that I could come to theirs as well which is on a different day, she just told me to make sure I RSVP. 

If some of you want to go but didn't get an invite just phone and ask, I'm sure they can accomodate you._

 
I didn't get an invite for the Style Warriors prelaunch party either so I called the MAC store to accomodate me so I'm happy. I'd just wish that MAC would sent the invites to all of us MAC lovers out there!


----------



## nursee81 (May 4, 2009)

So what are the must haves?????


----------



## lovely333 (May 5, 2009)

I got my invite for next tuesday. Guess I'll go. I am excited but not about the money I know I'll spend.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_So what are the must haves?????_

 
The yellow eye shadow and the Lustre Drops, at least IMO.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 6, 2009)

I'll be going to the pre-launch also!  It's my first time.  What should I expect?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 6, 2009)

My list right now...

On a Mission BPB
Bright Future e/s
Night Maneuvers e/s

I will have to see everything else in person ...especially the lip products
I started out wanting so much...but as time has neared...I'm pretty over it...But this may change


----------



## TISH1124 (May 6, 2009)

Erine just posted a few swatches in the original SW thread 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...2/index85.html


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 6, 2009)

Right now for me, it's:

Vibrant Grape, Bright Future, Eversun, and I'm thinking abt Brave New Bronze and Soft force. I wanna get 2 Bright Futures, though. It looks like what I EXPECTED going Bananas to be. Might double up on the Eversun, too.

I'm putting my $120 bucks (tax included) aside as we speak, and I'll probably B2M for some other stuff so I can stay on budget.

I'm getting those earrings, yo. Even if I have to make them myself, I will have them.


----------



## makeupD0LL (May 6, 2009)

OMG. I have been awaiting this collection since I saw the photos on temptalia. MAC is seriously going to kill my pocketbook by the end of the summer, but its so worth it.


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 6, 2009)

I saw some of this collection today at Nordstrom and I liked Vibrant Grape and the eyeshadow quad. I'm not buying anymore lipstick or lipglass until I use what I have. I don't need anymore of anything really, but that quad caught my eye.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 7, 2009)

My definite list so far is....

Tribalist l/s *$14*
Brave New Bronze l/s *$14*
Bright Future e/s  *$14.50*
Soft Force e/s *$14*
Night Manuevers e/s *$14*
Both Beauty powder blushes $18x2= $*36*
All three lustre drops $18.50x3= *$55.5*

*Total:  $162*......okay...that's better than the $218 I was going to spend.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 7, 2009)

I just added the Purple rite l/s to mine..I am still well under a $100


----------



## miss_primer (May 7, 2009)

I am planning on getting:

Brave New Bronze l/s
Bright Future e/s
Purple Rite l/s (this is a maybe)

I am spending less than $50.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I just added the Purple rite l/s to mine..I am still well under a $100_

 
I'm still on the fence with that lipstick...I'm not sure if I will wear it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I'm still on the fence with that lipstick...I'm not sure if I will wear it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here.  I have all of these bold lipsticks that I never wear.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I'm still on the fence with that lipstick...I'm not sure if I will wear it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's why I took it off my list.  I KNOW I won't wear it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder if I'd wear "Tribalist"...


----------



## iadoremac (May 8, 2009)

I am getting
Bright future e/s
fierce and fabulous l/g
purple rite l/g
vibrant grape e/s

Damage = £41.54


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 8, 2009)

I want:

Bright Future
Bronzing Powder (if it shows up on me)
Luster Drops (if they're not too frosty)

Unfortunately due to work, I won't be able to go to the launch party. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll have to see all of the swatches from you guys.


----------



## iadoremac (May 8, 2009)

Yeah would definately want to hear WOC opinions about the purple rite l/s


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 8, 2009)

I'll be attending the party on Tuesday, so I will have some swatches by Tuesday night.


----------



## Dayjoy (May 9, 2009)

I'm considering:

Soft Force e/s  $14
Gold Rebel l/g  $14
Sunsational l/s  $14
Brave New Bronze l/s  $14
Eversun bpb  $18
On a Mission bpb  $18

$92 plus tax
Getting my MAC fix:  Priceless!

Now I'm looking at Purple Rite l/s--another $14

New Total: $116--Sigh.


----------



## miss_primer (May 9, 2009)

Purple Rite l/s is a frost, so I am scratching that one from my list. I will just be picking up two items.

Brave New Bronze l/s
Bright Future e/s


----------



## Blushbaby (May 9, 2009)

I'm going to a launch event on Tuesday too. I'm trying to decide what I want and am breaking each product down.

I think I'm gonna get:

Eversun bpb
On A Mission bpb

Sun Rush _*or*_ Bronze Hero lustre drops
Pink Petal lustre drops (need to swatch)

Bright Future e/s (Do I really need another yellow????)
Night Manouvers e/s
Soft force e/s

Purple Rite
Tribalist   - These both look completely different in both sets of swatches Christine did on Temptalia so I'm confused now.

Only the bpb's are a 100% definate purchase so far. If the lustre drops look better for the body than the face then I'm leaving those behind.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 9, 2009)

I'm posting from the mall with fantastic news for all you   ladies who wanted those earrings and didn't wanna pay $50 for them.  Those earrings are so serious that I'd actually purchased materials to make them my damn self yesterday. 

However, I'm at Ashley Stewart, and they have them for 8 bucks!!! 
Ok I'm out! 



I'm adding on a mission bpb to my list, btw


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I'm posting from the mall with fantastic news for all you ladies who wanted those earrings and didn't wanna pay $50 for them. Those earrings are so serious that I'd actually purchased materials to make them my damn self yesterday. 

However, I'm at Ashley Stewart, and they have them for 8 bucks!!! 
Ok I'm out! 



I'm adding on a mission bpb to my list, btw_

 
Thank you, kindly!!!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I'm posting from the mall with fantastic news for all you ladies who wanted those earrings and didn't wanna pay $50 for them. Those earrings are so serious that I'd actually purchased materials to make them my damn self yesterday. 

However, I'm at Ashley Stewart, and they have them for 8 bucks!!! 
Ok I'm out! 



I'm adding on a mission bpb to my list, btw_

 
Thanks, hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ladies, I went to the Ashley Stewart website, and you can get a 15% coupon there just by entering your coupon.

I can't wait to rock these earrings.


----------



## Prototype83 (May 11, 2009)

*Already own:*
Eversun BPB
Tempting e/s
Vibrant Grape e/s

*Definitely getting:*
Bright Future e/s

*On the fence:*
Brave New Bronze l/s 
Purple Rite l/s (why oh why did you have to be a Frost?!! Plus, the swatches look sheer)
Lustre Drops (the pink one)

....I really, really wish I had the balls to pull off Tribalist.  I bought Kirsch (from COC)and have only used it once :0(


----------



## Blushbaby (May 11, 2009)

I bought the Ashley 'Style Warrior' Stewart earrings today using the 15% off coupon. They had a 2 pairs of $12 offer on so I took advantage of that.

The earrings are HUGE - love 'em! I missed them when they were selling a slightly smaller version in Topshop a few mths ago.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 12, 2009)

Okay, where is it on the website cuz I didn't see it at all?


----------



## Blushbaby (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Okay, where is it on the website cuz I didn't see it at all?_

 
At the bottom of the homepage, sign up with your email addy to the newsletter and you're then emailed a 15% off voucher.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_At the bottom of the homepage, sign up with your email addy to the newsletter and you're then emailed a 15% off voucher._

 
Oh, thank you!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I meant the earrings. I didn't see those online.


----------



## K_ashanti (May 12, 2009)

i'm getting:

eversun
on a mission
bright future ( i don't have a yellow shadow)

for sure and ithik i want a bronzer and a luste drop but not sure which one yet


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 12, 2009)

I keep coming back to this thread.  LOL

Anyway....I am really curious about the Lustre Drops.  I want Gold Rush for sure, but what about the Bronze and the Pink one.  Do yall think it would be suitable for my skintone?....or should I just stay with the Gold one?


----------



## Blushbaby (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Oh, thank you!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I meant the earrings. I didn't see those online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh! Nah they're not online, no accessories are. You'll need to go to a store.

Re: Lustre drops. I think the Bronze'll suit you too. i'm eager to swatch the gold one. I don't think I really need both though.


----------



## Prototype83 (May 12, 2009)

O.....M....G!!!! Guess what I got to see today?!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I posted swatches in the other thread.  I hope I did OK :0)

First off the packaging is BEAUTIFUL!!!!  You've just gotta see it in person.   It's all shiny and shyt!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that they re-formulated *Vibrant Grape* for this collection...the MUA agreed that it looks more like a Satin than the PRO version.  Whoever said that *Bright Future* is a cross between Bright Sunshine and Chrome Yellow was dead-on, it's gorgeous and the texture is buttery smooth! *Purple Rite* is a pinkish purple on me, I think I'll need to pair it with a gloss.  *Brave New Bronze* is very pretty, but it's dupeable.  *Soft Force* looks alot like Femme-Fi on me, but Femme-Fi has the better texture. *Night Maneuvers* is VERY similar to Dark Edge in color, but has the same silver pearl as Magnetic Fields...passing on this too.  *Sunsational* l/s is a soft light gold color, also pretty...but I don't think I'll be able to pull that one off  *Tribalist* DOES look alot like Kirsch IMO, just a little bit darker, It's also a smoother texture *VIOLET FIRE...oh my DAYUM!!!*





I thought that I would never buy a $11 nail laquer, but this one is a MUST!!!  The glosses were nice, nothing too spectacular.  The colors were not as intense as the ones in the promo pics.   The purplish one reminded me of Funtabulous, *Style Warriors* is a pretty brown...I think I'll get it.  Blushes:  I wish I had time to try on the OAM...but I was running late for class  *Lustre Drops*-  Very pretty.  Yes, the bottle is small...but a little does goes a long way.  The Bronze and Pink ones are on my list to try at the event.


I had alot to say LMAO!!!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 12, 2009)

Yay for chocolate girl swatches!!!!


----------



## berryjuicy (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_O.....M....G!!!! Guess what I got to see today?!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I posted swatches in the other thread.  I hope I did OK :0)

First off the packaging is BEAUTIFUL!!!!  You've just gotta see it in person.   It's all shiny and shyt!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that they re-formulated *Vibrant Grape* for this collection...the MUA agreed that it looks more like a Satin than the PRO version.  Whoever said that *Bright Future* is a cross between Bright Sunshine and Chrome Yellow was dead-on, it's gorgeous and the texture is buttery smooth! *Purple Rite* is a pinkish purple on me, I think I'll need to pair it with a gloss.  *Brave New Bronze* is very pretty, but it's dupeable.  *Soft Force* looks alot like Femme-Fi on me, but Femme-Fi has the better texture. *Night Maneuvers* is VERY similar to Dark Edge in color, but has the same silver pearl as Magnetic Fields...passing on this too.  *Sunsational* l/s is a soft light gold color, also pretty...but I don't think I'll be able to pull that one off  *Tribalist* DOES look alot like Kirsch IMO, just a little bit darker, It's also a smoother texture *VIOLET FIRE...oh my DAYUM!!!*





I thought that I would never buy a $11 nail laquer, but this one is a MUST!!!  The glosses were nice, nothing too spectacular.  The colors were not as intense as the ones in the promo pics.   The purplish one reminded me of Funtabulous, *Style Warriors* is a pretty brown...I think I'll get it.  Blushes:  I wish I had time to try on the OAM...but I was running late for class  *Lustre Drops*-  Very pretty.  Yes, the bottle is small...but a little does goes a long way.  The Bronze and Pink ones are on my list to try at the event.


I had alot to say LMAO!!!_

 
thank you, thank you, thank you!

so...the fact that purple rite is a frost wasn't an issue for you?  I keep hearing frosts are not the route for WOC to go, but it appears to look fine on you.

also...what makes violet fire so special?  in the pics it just looks like pretty purple.  

what would you say is a dupe for brave new bronze?

sorry for so many questions but i'll probably have to order this all online.  i do not have a mac close to me and i'm afraid by the time i get to one everything i want or think i want will be sold out!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_O.....M....G!!!! Guess what I got to see today?!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I posted swatches in the other thread. I hope I did OK :0)

First off the packaging is BEAUTIFUL!!!! You've just gotta see it in person. It's all shiny and shyt!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that they re-formulated *Vibrant Grape* for this collection...the MUA agreed that it looks more like a Satin than the PRO version. Whoever said that *Bright Future* is a cross between Bright Sunshine and Chrome Yellow was dead-on, it's gorgeous and the texture is buttery smooth! *Purple Rite* is a pinkish purple on me, I think I'll need to pair it with a gloss. *Brave New Bronze* is very pretty, but it's dupeable. *Soft Force* looks alot like Femme-Fi on me, but Femme-Fi has the better texture. *Night Maneuvers* is VERY similar to Dark Edge in color, but has the same silver pearl as Magnetic Fields...passing on this too. *Sunsational* l/s is a soft light gold color, also pretty...but I don't think I'll be able to pull that one off *Tribalist* DOES look alot like Kirsch IMO, just a little bit darker, It's also a smoother texture *VIOLET FIRE...oh my DAYUM!!!*





I thought that I would never buy a $11 nail laquer, but this one is a MUST!!! The glosses were nice, nothing too spectacular. The colors were not as intense as the ones in the promo pics. The purplish one reminded me of Funtabulous, *Style Warriors* is a pretty brown...I think I'll get it. Blushes: I wish I had time to try on the OAM...but I was running late for class *Lustre Drops*- Very pretty. Yes, the bottle is small...but a little does goes a long way. The Bronze and Pink ones are on my list to try at the event.


I had alot to say LMAO!!!_

 
Purple Rite looks Amazing on you...I am SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 13, 2009)

There are some awesome swatches posted on Temptalia

MAC Style Warrior Swatches


----------



## Prototype83 (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *berryjuicy* 

 
_thank you, thank you, thank you!

so...the fact that purple rite is a frost wasn't an issue for you? *It actually was a little bit of a problem for me.  I normally don't like Frosts b/c they go on dry IMO...but w/ a little clear gloss it worked out great.  It's such a pretty color.  Not too over the top IMO*

also...what makes violet fire so special?  in the pics it just looks like pretty purple.    *Girl, I can't even explain it, it just is LOL!!!  It's a vibrant purple with an almost duochrome to it.  Kind of like a "candy paint" finish on a tricked out Cadillac.  If you can, try to check this one out in person.  *

what would you say is a dupe for brave new bronze?  *Alot of ladies are comparing it to Creme de Nude.  Hug Me looked similar too.  I think I even have a Revlon shade that looks similar...just a little more pink.  If you don't already own a nude like this, I would go ahead and get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

sorry for so many questions but i'll probably have to order this all online.  i do not have a mac close to me and i'm afraid by the time i get to one everything i want or think i want will be sold out!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're welcome, I'm happy to help :0) My answers are in *bold *text


----------



## gabi03 (May 13, 2009)

I just got back from the event, I was shocked at what I thought I wanted. The lipsticks were a major disappointed for me, I only got tribalist. I can't do frost finishes...sorry purple rite. Brave new bronze was so pale on me, just ugh. The lipglosses were ok, I got the dark purple one and the bronze one, can't remember names my bad. The yellow one when paired with lipstick adds a silver look to it. 

The yellow eyeshadow is a must have! As is vibrant grape, I do believe they changed the texture like someone mentioned, it felt nothing like the one I have at home. I got night manuevers and its quite pretty when paired with the yellow.

Go get the blushes, at first I only wanted one but after swatching I got both, just gorgeous. Must haves IMO.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 13, 2009)

I went to a preview tonight and was a bit underwhelmed. I think I allowed myself to get caught up in the hype - tut! Some women were acting like damn fools in MAC tonight! Grabbing the testers, shoving, etc *rolls eyes*

I can't use my pro discount until the official launch so didn't buy any SW stuff but I've decided on..

Tribalist
Bright Future
The 2 BPB's
Bronze Hero
Bronzescape

That's my lot


----------



## spectrolite (May 13, 2009)

Well damn it, my wish list just exploded after seeing the swatches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't think I'd be lusting after this many things. I'm planning on ordering:

Purple Rite lipstick
Tribalist lipstick
Brave New Bronze lipstick - maybe...I'm always after a good nude! 
Night Maneuvers e/s
Bright Force e/s
Eversun +
On a Mission blush
Violet Force nail lacquer


----------



## nunu (May 13, 2009)

I am really looking forward to this collection. It is very WOC friendly, unlike Rose Romance which i thought was too sheer for me personally. 

Reviews, swatches and the packaging really got me excited about this collection. Everything seems wearable


----------



## maclove1 (May 13, 2009)

helio can waite till the first of  next month ,im getting every lippie and eyeshadow like i plained .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ladyvirtuous said:


>


----------



## lovely333 (May 13, 2009)

Hey Ladies 
I went to the event last night and got almost everthing I said I would.  I really loved the collection but I always look foward to their summer collection. I ended up gertting one beauty powder in Eversun. On a mission was nice but I loved the glow Eversun gave me. I used Golden Bronze powder on top and it was fab. I got all of the lipglasses but the bronze one. I would have gotten the bronze one but I have about every other bronze lippe MAC has ever made. I bought two lipsticks Brave New Bronze and Purple Rite. Honey I can rock a frost all day long. Brave New bronze was really pretty with cork liner and gold rebel on top. I think Purple rite was prettier then Lavender Whip (imo). Tribalist was just way too dark for the summer and I really like lighter colors in the summer unless you are going out. The shadows were really pretty the only one I didn't get was tempting.  Althought I think soft force will be going back looks too much like femme fi. The lustre drops were pretty but I live in the south and during the summer there is a fine line between dewey and greasy. Not a big fan of the solar bits. The bronzers were nice but nothing to get excited about. I really loved this collection but I can understand why some won't. Try it I personally think there is something in this for everyone.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I keep coming back to this thread.  LOL

Anyway....I am really curious about the Lustre Drops.  I want Gold Rush for sure, but what about the Bronze and the Pink one.  Do yall think it would be suitable for my skintone?....or should I just stay with the Gold one?_

 
I want to try and make the pink work for me, and if I can pull it off, I know you can.  The pink one has this pretty opalescent thing going on, but since it is pink rather than white, maybe I can pull it off. I'll have to see.


----------



## gabi03 (May 13, 2009)

I keep looking at this thread and now I think I might have to go back and order some luster drops, they seem to be a big hit. But here in the northwest we don't get sun so I really can't show some skin to show it off. Can I use it as a highlighter without it looking too shiny? And if so which one looks best on NC45 to NC50?

But I did find a way to make tribalist look great for summer. I dab a bit on, then smudge with my finger, it adds the prettiest stain to my lips, lasts all day. I paired it with gold rebel today, beautiful. 

And I think I want liberated....I need a mac detox badly.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 13, 2009)

Prototype83, thanks for the swatches!  I have to admit that Soft Force looks really close to Femme-Fi and Triblalist looks like a deep purple on you.  I may have to check that one out.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I want to try and make the pink work for me, and if I can pull it off, I know you can. The pink one has this pretty opalescent thing going on, but since it is pink rather than white, maybe I can pull it off. I'll have to see._

 

I swatched the Pink one and the pink color disappeared into my skin...completely and left a gold SHEEN.  Nope, not for S18.50.


----------



## wonderdust (May 13, 2009)

I'm soooooooooo excited about this collection hitting the UK. I cant wait ya'll. Seeing you guys with your reviews and swatches is making me even more super excited.

My list so far:
Purple rite L/S
Sunsational L/S
Brave new Bronze L/S
Liberated L/G
Feirce and fabulous L/G
Gold rebel L/G
All the eye shadows
Bronzescape Solar bits
Impassioned Solar bits
Bronze hero Lustre drops.
Everson BPB
On A Mission BPB

If you own GoldyRocks Dazzle glass is it worth buying Liberated L/G?
Anyone check out the skins sheens? Anything decent for WOC?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 13, 2009)

Dangit, now I gotta get purple rite, after seeing swatches. *sigh*


----------



## macgirl3121 (May 13, 2009)

I'm trying to be conservative. I have a trip to Orlando first week of June so I can't go crazy on this collection. But, purple is my favorite color. Ugh. On my must have immediately list so far is -

Eversun
Tempting (cause I don't have it and it was on my "to get" list anyway)
Purple Rite l/s
Fierce and Fabulous l/g 
Violet Fire n/l


----------



## mahreez (May 14, 2009)

here's my wishlist for this collection: 

brave new bronze
sensational
gold rebel
style warrior
soft force, tempting, night maneuvers, vibrant grape
solar riche 
ever sun
still thinking about the lustre drops? anyone like these? 
i'm nc45. thanks.


----------



## NewlyMACd (May 14, 2009)

Well I went to the event on Tuesday and it was quite a bit of people there.  I guess cuz it was only a two hour event.  I really liked the collection.  I ended up getting Bright Force.  It's like a softer shimmery Chrome Yellow.  Can't wait to use it.  I got Tempting in the pan.  I got Vibrant Grape.  It did seem to feel like a satin.  I passed on the other two.  Soft Force was just another highlight.  I don't have Femme Fi but I will go to my CCO and get it.  

I bought Purple Rite. That was a must have color.  It is so pretty and like a mix of pink and lavender.  More of the latter.  Just pretty.  I got the lipglass in the Fierce and Fabulous to wear over it.  Lovely I tell ya.  Tribalist was pretty but I don't wear many dark lippies and this one was dark on me.  I got Sunsational.  This is a sensational color on me.  I bought Gold Rebel to wear with it.  This is going to be THE summer color for my lips.  So subtle and gorgeous.  My friend is darker than I and it did nothing at all for her. 

I got On a Mission.  So pretty.  I wore it yesterday.  I love the fact that I can build on it.  This is my first ever BPB and I must say I am a fan.  The Eversun was bronzy and didn't give me the wow factor.  I didn't bother with the bronzers.  

Violet Fire I bought because it was just so pretty purpuly.  LOL.  Two coats of this is stunning.  I can't wait to get these toes done with it.  I was very impressed and I just may go back.  Liberated was so sheer I would have been crazy to get it, LOL.  I compared it to Goldy Rocks or whatever that Dazzleglass name is, and it's no comparison.  The DG has a lot more yellow to it.  The Style Warrior Lipglass reminded me of my Supreme that I got.  Just a bronze.  Actually is way darker than my Supreme.  Matched my skin too perfect. 

So overall I think this is a universal collection for all shades of colors. I will try to post swatches later


----------



## TISH1124 (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I swatched the Pink one and the pink color disappeared into my skin...completely and left a gold SHEEN. Nope, not for S18.50._

 

Thanks so much for your swatches today!!! You have helped me get my list down to only TWO items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Truly A world record for me!!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thanks so much for your swatches today!!! You have helped me get my list down to only TWO items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Truly A world record for me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Say, what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Two_ items?!  Good job!  

I know I couldn't do it with this collection, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (oh and you're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 14, 2009)

Does anyone know if Goldyrocks dazzle glass is anything like Liberated (I think that's the gold colored one)?


----------



## laguayaca (May 14, 2009)

UGH I wont be back till July 10th as Ive had complications but im getting better I miss yall and I cant wait till this is available online as this is the onlyway Ill be able to grab a hold of these 

My must haves

Bright Future
Purple Rite ls

My I want but im not sure if I should get them

Style Warrior lg
Gold Rebel 
On a Mission 
Vibrant Grape

Im jealous of you lucky ones that have it already 
Anyone that can help me decide what I should get out of my list please!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_UGH I wont be back till July 10th as Ive had complications but im getting better I miss yall and I cant wait till this is available online as this is the onlyway Ill be able to grab a hold of these 

My must haves

Bright Future
Purple Rite ls

My I want but im not sure if I should get them

Style Warrior lg
Gold Rebel 
On a Mission 
Vibrant Grape

Im jealous of you lucky ones that have it already 
Anyone that can help me decide what I should get out of my list please!_

 

IMO, you are on the right track with your must haves.  You must get Vibrant Grape e/s!!!  I personally would and did pass on Style Warrior l/g.  It was...okay...it reminds me of the brown one that Neo Sci Fi collection had.  I got Gold Rebel.  It goes nicely with Brave New Bronze l/s.  On a Mission blush is very pretty.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 14, 2009)

Erin, can you do some comparison swatches of Brave New Bronze...like next to Myth, 4N or something in the same family....Please please


----------



## TISH1124 (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Does anyone know if Goldyrocks dazzle glass is anything like Liberated (I think that's the gold colored one)?_

 

Goldyrocks is more yellow and has better display....Liberated is *VERY* sheer when applied and not as bright as Goldyrocks IMO


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 14, 2009)

i'm excited for this line!

i'll probably get all of the lipglasses, maybe a lipstick, and MERCENARY nail polish! loves it!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Erin, can you do some comparison swatches of Brave New Bronze...like next to Myth, 4N or something in the same family....Please please_

 
Sure! I will do so when I get home!!


----------



## ninaxmac (May 15, 2009)

What do you all think about Sunsational on NW43?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Sure! I will do so when I get home!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks I went in today and tried everything on...Brave new bronze looked HORRID on me....I am only getting two things from this collection

Purple Rite and bright Future


----------



## iadoremac (May 15, 2009)

YouTube - Style Warriors Review for WOC or anyone

I like what she did with tribalist in this video...........


----------



## TISH1124 (May 15, 2009)

^I agree I scared myself with BNB on

Tribalist looked so pretty on..I loved it...It is still a maybe


----------



## berryjuicy (May 15, 2009)

Ladies....it's Up On The Website


----------



## gabi03 (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^*I agree I scared myself with BNB* on

Tribalist looked so pretty on..I loved it...It is still a maybe_

 
I'm glad it wasn't just me! I was wishing it would work....


----------



## gabi03 (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *berryjuicy* 

 
_Ladies....*it's Up On The Website*_

 
They musta taken it down cause its not there!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 16, 2009)

My MA did everything..it did look better with the clear lip treatment over it...But when i got outside I looked in the mirror and hollared...But maybe if I had had mu on it would have been better...Not sure


----------



## TISH1124 (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_They musta taken it down cause its not there!_

 

it's there   M·A·C Cosmetics | Style Warrior Lipstick

you have to go under the catergories


----------



## MissResha (May 16, 2009)

i just cleaned up. i cant WAIT to get my package


----------



## TISH1124 (May 16, 2009)

Hurry up and post your list woman


----------



## MissResha (May 16, 2009)

i got

Bronze Hero l/d
Pink Rebel l/d
Bright Future e/s
Vibrant Grape e/s
Tempting e/s
Night Manoeuvres e/s
Soft Force e/s
Fierce n Fab l/g
Style Warrior l/g
Golden Bronze loose powder
Eversun p/b
On a Mission p/b
Purple Rite l/s
Tribalist l/s
Refined Golden b/p


----------



## TISH1124 (May 16, 2009)

Tribalist is gonna look so pretty on you I tried it on today and it was so pretty applied lightly and blotted


----------



## gabi03 (May 16, 2009)

now i see, thanks


----------



## MissResha (May 16, 2009)

i cannot wait to get it tish. i'm so happy girl, this is my first biiig mac haul LOL. i'm a newbie to collection hauling, so this is pretty insane for me.


----------



## MAHALO (May 16, 2009)

Someone on YOUTUBE compared EVERSUN to GINGERLY. Are they really nearly identical? can someone swatch both?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 16, 2009)

I don;t have Gingerly but I know it is almost exact to Sunbasque


----------



## MAHALO (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I don;t have Gingerly but I know it is almost exact to Sunbasque




_

 
THANKS ... I have GINGERLY and use it often. The colors looks very similar but GINGERLY has no shimmer.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 16, 2009)

I'm trying really hard to hold out and just wait til next weekend so I can swatch in-store. I really wanted to get BNB but I will be SO heated to order it sigh unseen and not like it ( which is how I'm beginning to feel with the swatches), but I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOO tempted to order online. Help me resist! *breathes*


I ordered the Rose is a Rose quad to calm my nerves, but I'm not picking it upuntil I go to my freestanding next weekend.  Down girl, down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blushbaby (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I don;t have Gingerly but I know it is almost exact to Sunbasque




_

 
That's Eversun off my list now.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Erin, can you do some comparison swatches of Brave New Bronze...like next to Myth, 4N or something in the same family....Please please_


----------



## TISH1124 (May 16, 2009)

^^ Thank you soooo much Erin!!!


----------



## sweetdarangel (May 16, 2009)

WHoop whoop I jus ordered My SW and ma list iz.....drum roll plz ..........















Style Warrior Bronzing Powder</B> 
Shade: Refined Gold 1US $21.00Lustre Drops</B> 
Shade: Bronze Hero 1US $18.50Style Warrior Lipstick</B> 
Shade: Brave New Bronze 1US $14.00Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF 50</B> 
30 ml / 1 fl. oz 1US $28.00Style Warrior Eye Shadow</B> 
Shade: Vibrant Grape 1US $14.50Style Warrior Lipglass</B> 
Shade: Fierce & Fabulous 1US $18.00Style Warrior Lipstick</B> 
Shade: Purple Rite 1US $14.00Style Warrior Eye Shadow</B> 
Shade: Bright Future 1US $14.50Style Warrior Beauty Powder Blush</B> 
Shade: Eversun 1US $18.00Style Warrior Lipglass</B> 
Shade: Gold Rebel 1US $14.00
sorry 4 da pricez part but ima a lazy typer im more of a copy n  paste kinda girl


----------



## TISH1124 (May 16, 2009)

Here is a Great SW look...I like how she topped BNB with F&F l/g so pretty

Look - Yellow & Purple Style Warrior Look


----------



## Prototype83 (May 16, 2009)

Oh my....it really is up on the website!


----------



## amber_j (May 17, 2009)

Sigh... We still have over 2 weeks to wait for SW in the UK


----------



## TISH1124 (May 17, 2009)

^^ I almost wish it was the other way around...My list would surely be shorter if I could see everyones swatches and reviews before the collections launched here


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 17, 2009)

So I went into my local free standing store and tried on the products.  Seriously, the lip products didn't even catch my eye.  I love vampy colors, but I wasn't drawn to this one (I didn't even swatch it).  Solar bits were also very blah.  I tried the pink luster drops and although they're beautiful, something like that can translate into "grease" very quickly on my face.  I'll have to come back and give them a second look.

I think the real gems in the collection are in the eye shadows.  I hate to sound like a broken record, but my preorder included:
Bright Future
Vibrant Grape

I love sunset colors and these two will be killer additions to my collection.  I can't wait to do warm and cool sunset looks with these!  I'm even thinking of picking up Chrome Yellow and Orange when I go into the store on Thursday to complement these.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 17, 2009)

Just to let everyone know- my blog partner and I are having a give away of one Vibrant Grape e/s randomly to one reader/viewer of our blog and/or you tube channel.  All have to do is subscribe to either.  Details are on the blog and a short video should be up tonight.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 18, 2009)

Okay, I am so confused right now.  So the collection wont be released in stores until the 28th right?  Or has that changed?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 18, 2009)

My store said the 21st...I think it just depends....


----------



## allThingsGirl (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Okay, I am so confused right now.  So the collection wont be released in stores until the 28th right?  Or has that changed?_

 
i was wondering this too....


----------



## maclove1 (May 18, 2009)

hi, could some one do a lipswatch of Tribalist? im worried it may be to dark


----------



## TISH1124 (May 18, 2009)

^^ there are lip and hand swatches in the swatch thread of tribalist

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...y-09-a-129004/


----------



## carandru (May 18, 2009)

I just placed my order online.  I can't wait till it gets here .  I ordered:

Both BPB
Tribalist, purple rite, and BNB
Bright Future
All three lusture drops 

I will probably regret some of these purchases, but I couldn't wait to swatch in store lol.  But, aside from BNB and On a mission, I'm sure I will love everything else.


----------



## MissResha (May 18, 2009)

i wonder if my shipment will arrive today...


----------



## TISH1124 (May 18, 2009)

probably tomorrow...hell nothing comes on Monday LOL


----------



## MissResha (May 18, 2009)

argh!!!!! i want it NOWWWWW.



my veruca salt impression lol


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 18, 2009)

Style warriors is now on the Canadian site!!! I got up this morning.. well this afternoon since I was up late.. and screamed like a little girl on Christmas morning when I got onto the website!!
This is my first ever online order from MAC.. I hope it comes before Friday?!?

I got...
Bright Future shadow
Soft Force shadow
Night Manoeuvres shadow

Liberated Lipglass
Gold Rebel Lipglass

Sunsational Lipstick

I have a feeling I will be getting the majority of this collection.  The TO Pro store is releasing this friday.. then remaining stores will be on the 28th (i believe).  Very excited for Friday!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Okay, I am so confused right now.  So the collection wont be released in stores until the 28th right?  Or has that changed?_

 
My freestanding will release on the 20th, but the events will take place the 27th-29th.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 19, 2009)

*still sitting on my hands to fight the urge to purchase online*.... only one more day to go before it's in my store *rocks back and forth*

YouTube - Jodeci - Feenin


----------



## Lovey99 (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_*still sitting on my hands to fight the urge to purchase online*.... only one more day to go before it's in my store *rocks back and forth*

YouTube - Jodeci - Feenin_

 

I had to keep myself from ordering online.  I was going to order on Sunday, but it would have not been processed and shipped until Monday.  I wouldn't have been delivered until Wednesday wiht 2 day shipping.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tomorrow morning I will be at Mac!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Mac I am coming for you....


----------



## Blushbaby (May 19, 2009)

Hurry up and be released in the UK already!!!


----------



## MissResha (May 19, 2009)

my package arrives today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!!!!!!!!! *poplocks n drops it*


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_my package arrives today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!!!!!!!!! **poplocks n drops it**_

 
Muhahaha.  You ladies are too funny.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 19, 2009)

lol lol


has anyone seen this?
The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: MAC Style Warriors


----------



## mtrimier (May 19, 2009)

I keep adding things to my cart and then closing the window. 

I am trying to wait until Friday to go in and see for myself what I want if the freestanding near me has it out even. 

I am on the fence over Vibrant Grape, those lustre drops (I think i would use them on the body rather than the face, though), Sunsational and BNB. 

Even though the solar bits were such a glittery fool of a mess, I am tempted to get one this go round. dunno.

For me, this whole collection is one I have to go in to see before I can whoop out the debit card.


----------



## mtrimier (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_my package arrives today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!!!!!!!!! *poplocks n drops it*_

 
great. now i have that song stuck in my head. i guess it's a way to burn off this coffee.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 19, 2009)

I seen the display the other day.  It was hecked it!! at the MAC Spot (guessing prom?)..I'm all over the "brave new world" lippie.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 19, 2009)

^ Brave New Bronze


----------



## missboss82 (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_my package arrives today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!!!!!!!!! *poplocks n drops it*_

 
LOL


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I swatched the Pink one and the pink color disappeared into my skin...completely and left a gold SHEEN.  Nope, not for S18.50._

 
I got to see all three at my counter today, and I really like the pink one.  It's nice an opalescent just like I thought it would be, but wearable for WOC, because a lot of the time products like that don't work on us.  The bronze one was bold, and the gold one was just subtle sheen, so it's the pink and bronze for me. 

Also, I think I am going to hold off on this collection until the event at my favorite counter.  I made an appointment, and I'd like to see how they use the products on me too.  

Right now I think I want Nigh Maneuvers (or should I wait for the brown e/s from the Honey whatever collection?), Vibrant Grape, and Bright Future e/s; the pink and bronze Lustre Drops; both BPBs (but I def. have to see these in person and I will probably skip Eversun because I already have Sunbasque).  Probably no lip products though, unless I B2M for a lipstick.


----------



## K_ashanti (May 19, 2009)

i refuse to go on MAC website, who told them to put on there already!!!! if i don't see stuff in person i will buy it all


----------



## urbanD0LL (May 20, 2009)

wow you ladies are so lucky . my card is LOADED , shouldn't have bought shoes , oh heck the shoes are sexay , guess i'll have to wait until the 28 or until I make a payment on the card . I think I'll be getting Brave New Bronze(esp after seeing the swatches on temptalia and she paired it with Liberated lipglass sooooo I'll have to get that one too )


----------



## Lovey99 (May 20, 2009)

So, I rushed to Nordstrom today to get my Style Warriors....  I planned on getting both blushes, but they were way too sheer on my NW 47 skin.  I also picked up a few things that I passed up before.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The collection is much better in person.  I was going to order online over the weekend, but held off...  
Oh, I was able to B2M 2 of the Style Warriors lipsticks... then they told me that they are not supposed to B2M special packaging---but they would since they already told me they would!!!  YAY.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone wants swatches on darker skin, let me know. 

Tribalist l/s
Brave New Bronze l/s
Purple Rite l/s
Sunsationnal l/s
Liberated l/g
Fierce & Fabulous l/g
Style Warriors l/g
Gold Rebel l/g
Gold Deposit MSF
Bronze Hero Lusterdrops
Vibrant Grape e/s
Bright Future e/s
Magnetique 
Newly Minted e/s
Refined MSF
Circa Plum p/m
182 brush
Nordstrom's Rose Romance Quad
Coppering e/s
Hepcat e/s
Brick l/l
BBQ l/l
Parfait Amour e/s
Stars n Rockets e/s
Nocturnelle e/s


----------



## MissCrystal (May 20, 2009)

oh wow lol can u please do a swatch of bright future im still debating whether i should get it or not ... i dont think i'll have time to go to the Mac store and see it in person


----------



## kleeshawn (May 20, 2009)

CDN ladies, the collection is out at free standing stores! It is out at the Bay on the 28th, but go check it out tomorrow!
I got
On a mission
Lusture drops in Bronze Hero
Bright sunshine

That is all, check it out for yourself


----------



## Curly1908 (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_Brave New Bronze l/s
Sunsationnal l/s
Gold Rebel l/g
Bright Future e/s
Hepcat e/s
Nocturnelle e/s
























_

 
^I'll take swatches of these, please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if wouldn't be too much to ask, could I see Brave New Bronze on your lips?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 20, 2009)

^^^ Ditto


----------



## nichollecaren (May 20, 2009)

waiting paitiently for the rants and raves...I have to buy off the website and I cant do returns from here...i'm depending on you ladies! I have my eye set on the two blushes, bright future, and the lustre drops...bring it on!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 20, 2009)

SUN Rush is now on my list!!! It is the best of the 3 I think


----------



## Prototype83 (May 20, 2009)

I couldn't wait until the event next weekend so I went to pick up my stuff at Nordies today. I walked out of there w/ Bright Future and Purple Rite only. I'm glad I went b/c I had picked up the second to last lippie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It pretty much sold out within an hour of the store's opening. I'm definitely passing on the glosses, I don't like the glitter in them.


----------



## Lovey99 (May 20, 2009)

Hey Ladies... I am having trouble with my lighting.  My pictures are not showing up well.  I will take pictures tomorrow in natural (daylight) and post them tomorrow.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## urbanD0LL (May 20, 2009)

oohh snap my mom just told me my cheque for my income taxes came in today , talk about good timing


----------



## gitts (May 21, 2009)

I have noticed that noone really has the bronzers on their list.  Will these not work for us?  I am NW50.  What bronzer would be best for me?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 21, 2009)

I love Refined Golden...It is a perm item so that maybe why not much talk on it...But it is gorgeous on WOC


----------



## carandru (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_I have noticed that noone really has the bronzers on their list.  Will these not work for us?  I am NW50.  What bronzer would be best for me?_

 
Refined Golden is the shiznit (as Tish pointed out)!!  I would definitely try to get that one, but it is perm so no rush!!!   I think it's absolutely gorgeous on WOC, especially for that summery, golden, neutral look.


----------



## MissResha (May 21, 2009)

and i go thru one Refined Golden every year. they always last me exactly one year. and maybe a few months extra. i love the compact. i'm gonna always pop a new pan into the Style Warriors one now.


----------



## Sophisto (May 21, 2009)

LOVED this collection in person. I got purple rite, liberated, fierce & fabulous, gold rebel, and golden bronze. I will probably go back for more.

I held off on the lustre drops bc I just bought a similar product from maybelline (a bronze liquid highlighter in a drop bottle) and want to see if this will be a good dupe so I can save myself some cash


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 21, 2009)

^^^ I read on a beauty blog the Maybelline mineral liquid bronzer might be a good dupe for (a) lustre drops, but it only comes in bronze.


----------



## carandru (May 21, 2009)

Ok, just a little porn for you guys . 




All my mac goodies that I got yesterday 





Style warrior stuff opened.  The unopened stuff is : MSFN in medium and medium dark, sclupt/shape powders in accentuate and sclupt, 212 brush, 217 brush, saddle and omega e/s

Here are a couple of pics of me wearing some style warriors stuff: bright future e/s, vibrant grape, sun rush l/d, eversun bpb, and cork l/l, BNB, and w/ and w/o Big Kiss p/g
w/o the gloss





with the gloss





Ignore the rest of the look... lol..especially that horrid liner job I did.  It was just something I threw on really quickly to test out the sigma brushes and some of the SW products.  

I am really liking these lustre drops


----------



## TISH1124 (May 21, 2009)

^^ you did like me....I bought just as many Perm items as I did SW ...lol...Great haul girl..you look fabulous


----------



## elongreach (May 22, 2009)

Well after looking at a couple more swatches, I knocked one thing off my list (night manuevers).  So I only got the lustre drops and nail polish.  I'm going to do a fotd if it turns out really good using the lustre drops.  I don't want to put it in my foundation, but I want to glow in certain areas.  Not everywhere.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 22, 2009)

^^ Which Lustre Drops did you get


----------



## Blushbaby (May 22, 2009)

Just in case you miss my post on the SW swatches thread:

L'oreal hip duo in Flamboyant - dupe for MAC Bright Future/Vibrant Grape. NC50 skin.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 22, 2009)

^^^ Thats pretty!!! I will have to swatch them side by side but that looks dang close


----------



## carandru (May 22, 2009)

^^ I will too. I never use my duos but I know I have this one so I'll see what the side by side looks like. Aaaaah, but I would hate to return any of my new goodies, so I won't lol.  But it will be nice to know for those who need to know a dupe.

P.S.  My kitty is too crazy!!  She thinks she actually runs this house and keeps trying to lay on top of my computer so I will stop typing and pet her, LOL.  She actually tried to push my hand off the keyboard and onto her head. You don't know how many times I've had to retype this ha ha.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 22, 2009)

^I don't have that duo thank Goodness I may be mad if I did.....You have to swatch it for us next to the SW please

Ahhh That is a smart Kitty!!!

I like the BNB in the swatch thread that was just posted...But hell it does not look that glossy on me!!!

http://i705.photobucket.com/albums/w...2000/nbnb2.jpg


----------



## ashpardesi (May 22, 2009)

Tish,BNB is opaque,I had to apply blistex underneath,so that it wud glide on smoothly
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..but I really liked it with get rich quick D/G on top..I am glad that i didnt invest onr any other lippies from this collection..so dupable...


----------



## TISH1124 (May 22, 2009)

Yeah I will have to try that underneath...I have it but it just comes out very opague on me agreed.....I have been putting thr clear lip treatment on top to give it that shine..Yeah I did not get any other lippies either


----------



## carandru (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^I don't have that duo thank Goodness I may be mad if I did.....You have to swatch it for us next to the SW please

Ahhh That is a smart Kitty!!!

I like the BNB in the swatch thread that was just posted...But hell it does not look that glossy on me!!!

http://i705.photobucket.com/albums/w...2000/nbnb2.jpg_

 
Ummm... hell no it doesn't look that glossy on me either lol.


----------



## carandru (May 22, 2009)

Ok swatches of the HIP duo and the SW goods.
L to R: Bright Future, H.I.P. Flamboyant duo, Vibrant grape





SW vibrant grape and Bright Future on the left, H.I.P flamboyant duo colors on the right




(indoor, no flash)




(sunlight)

The colors aren't exact (particularly the purples), but damnit they are close enough!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 22, 2009)

^^^ Thats damn close!!! Woowza!!! I like the finish of the SW better but the colors are really close


----------



## TISH1124 (May 22, 2009)

Can I add the compacts on the bronzers are so nice...I like both of them so much....


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Just in case you miss my post on the SW swatches thread:

L'oreal hip duo in Flamboyant - dupe for MAC Bright Future/Vibrant Grape. NC50 skin.




_

 

I dunno why I hadn't thought of this. I have Flamboyant, and I'm picking up my  haul tomorrow so I'll compare them when I get home.


----------



## Prototype83 (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Just in case you miss my post on the SW swatches thread:

L'oreal hip duo in Flamboyant - dupe for MAC Bright Future/Vibrant Grape. NC50 skin.




_

 
You know....I saw that duo in CVS this morning....it's the only one I didn't have.  I was shocked how similar they looked, a little pissed too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'll be picking it up w/ the next BOGO free sale.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 22, 2009)

I completely forgot I even had the duo! I read Seymone's twitter msg on it this morning and was like "Oh yeah!! Duh!"

I can get more dazzleglasses with the money saved on those shadows now!! LOL


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_You know....I saw that duo in CVS this morning....it's the only one I didn't have. I was shocked how similar they looked, a little pissed too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'll be picking it up w/ the next BOGO free sale._

 

now im mad!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have that duo and i picked up these shades this morning
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i need to get twitter


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_Well after looking at a couple more swatches, I knocked one thing off my list (night manuevers). So I only got the lustre drops and nail polish. I'm going to do a fotd if it turns out really good using the lustre drops. I don't want to put it in my foundation, but I want to glow in certain areas. Not everywhere._

 

yes please we are about the same shade
this will help me to decide if i really want these drops


question if i dont choose to mix in my foundation how else can i use this to get the all over effect


----------



## Curly1908 (May 23, 2009)

Ladies, stop buying those perm items until the F&F sale in a few weeks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate the way that the MUA did my makeup for Style Warriors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He used Chestnut liner on me, but I'm gonna play around with some of the NYX liners I bought when I decide to use my stuff.

So I bought:
Brave New Bronze l/s
Gold Rebel l/g
Tempting e/s --> I'm really surprised that I liked this so much.

There are tons of swatches already, but if anybody needs NW50 swatches then I'll post some.


----------



## Dayjoy (May 23, 2009)

I thought that HIP duo would be a reasonable dupe for BF and VG but I was afraid of saying that and getting stoned for it!  Thanks for the comparison--now I feel justified in not getting those two. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_At the suggestion of Blushbaby in the Style Warriors for WOC thread, I swatched the H.I.P. flamboyant duo next to bright future and vibrant grape.  The colors are very close if you are looking for a dupe!!!  I'll have to remember to post these in the swatch thread as well.

Ok swatches of the HIP duo and the SW goods.
L to R: Bright Future, H.I.P. Flamboyant duo, Vibrant grape





SW vibrant grape and Bright Future on the left, H.I.P flamboyant duo colors on the right




(indoor, no flash)




(sunlight)_


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_now im mad!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have that duo and i picked up these shades this morning
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i need to get twitter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I heard that duo was chalky though, so maybe don't be that pissed.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 23, 2009)

^^^ I have a couple of HIP duos and I really hate the texture...I am waiting to hear thoughts on the texture of this one


----------



## lolli (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ I have a couple of HIP duos and I really hate the texture...I am waiting to hear thoughts on the texture of this one_

 
What did you hate about the texture?  I'm new to being really into makeup so I'm interested in knowing what makes an eyeshadow good.  So far I've gathered from the boards are pigmentation and blending ability.  What else is there?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 23, 2009)

The two that I have are very chalky...they do not blend well at all...I have terrible fall-out with them... I don't have this one however.


----------



## carandru (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The two that I have are very chalky...they do not blend well at all...I have terrible fall-out with them... I don't have this one however._

 
I don't really use mine that much b/c I don't really like the texture either.  The yellow color had a bunch of fallout and the purple didn't really pack on well w/ my 239....that and I accidentally spilled water on that side so  good portion of it is f*ed up anyway.  

Overall, since I do have colors w/ better texture and that are easier to use, these duos just sit around and get no use. Maybe I'll give them to my sister now that I think about, she keeps asking me if I have any makeup I don't want lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 23, 2009)

^^ Good Idea I think I will load mine off on my niece she loves makeup and I will throw her a few MAC items in there for good measure


----------



## gabi03 (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ I have a couple of HIP duos and I really hate the texture...I am waiting to hear thoughts on the texture of this one_

 
I have this one, or should i say had. With the purple one, I had to pack on a lot of the color to get it to appear vibrant on my lid, the gold was pretty but more of a wash. I'm mad that they look so similar but not mad because HIP duos kinda suck IMO.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 24, 2009)

The lipstick looks nice....Your pics are uber big


----------



## Lovey99 (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The lipstick looks nice....Your pics are uber big_

 

Yeah they were, I resized them.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 24, 2009)

^Is somebody naked with the blinds open?


----------



## UnabashedBeauty (May 24, 2009)

My counter said they aren't getting SW until the 28th. I am perturbed.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 24, 2009)

what's the f&f sale
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Ladies, stop buying those perm items until the F&F sale in a few weeks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate the way that the MUA did my makeup for Style Warriors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He used Chestnut liner on me, but I'm gonna play around with some of the NYX liners I bought when I decide to use my stuff.

So I bought:
Brave New Bronze l/s
Gold Rebel l/g
Tempting e/s --> I'm really surprised that I liked this so much.

There are tons of swatches already, but if anybody needs NW50 swatches then I'll post some._


----------



## Curly1908 (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_what's the f&f sale
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The Family & Friends Sale.  MAC had one for 25% off back in January, and the folks on Live Chat said there's going another in June.

Here's a link: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f249/m...june-d-138357/


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_what's the f&f sale
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Friends and Family sale.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 24, 2009)

great thanks!


----------



## elongreach (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_yes please we are about the same shade
this will help me to decide if i really want these drops


question if i dont choose to mix in my foundation how else can i use this to get the all over effect_

 

I'm going to do the face after I finish curling my hair tonight.  I need something to do anyway since I've been doing nothing all day.  I don't plan on putting it in my foundation because I don't think I want the glow all over, so I'm going to call tonight face 1.


----------



## elongreach (May 25, 2009)

Okay, so I have to remember, I should not take pics at night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So the pics would probably be better in the morning and I may think of redoing it in the morning. These pics include the bronze hero lustre drops. It's ok. But I think I could probably get the same look with a combo of bronzer, highlighter, and blush (which is what I normally do). Please forgive the bonnet and any hair you may see on my shoulders, I just washed my hair and it is bedtime round here.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

Cheeks look great!! Girl I have started off a many night with a bonnet by morning the bonnet is nowhere to be found ...LOL


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 25, 2009)

Hair bonnets are all the rage (I like mine at least).  You're lookin' good even though the picture were at night.


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Cheeks look great!! Girl I have started off a many night with a bonnet by morning the bonnet is nowhere to be found ...LOL_

 


 lol same issue here. sometimes i wonder why i go through the trouble of puttin it on

and is there an official date for the sale? (there goes saving for color craft)


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

^ Are you talking about the F&F...if so the last I heard it is going to be June 10-14...but not  positive


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 25, 2009)

yea i was thanks


----------



## wonderdust (May 25, 2009)

Your cheeks looks gorgeous. I so happy to see the bronze hero luster drops being used on a WOC. I was thinking it might be to orange, but on your skin it just looks glowy and pretty. I think I'll keep it on the list and not swap to the gold one!


----------



## elongreach (May 25, 2009)

Yea, I need a new one.  I want a satin scarf actually.  Glad you got at least an idea of what the bronze hero looks like.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 25, 2009)

Does anyone know when this collection will be out in the UK?

I LOVE the colour of one of the lippies but haven't seen any info about it being released in the UK.


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Does anyone know when this collection will be out in the UK?

I LOVE the colour of one of the lippies but haven't seen any info about it being released in the UK._

 
Check out this thread
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f242/r...3/index23.html

Post 565

It comes out on the 4th of June.


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 25, 2009)

Ok.. has anyone tried the skinsheen leg spray?


----------



## urbanD0LL (May 25, 2009)

how are y'all ladies wearing Brave New Bronze , I got it today but Im having slight issues with it =(


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

^^ I have more than slight issues...I can only wear it if I blot it to hell and back.....


----------



## urbanD0LL (May 25, 2009)

noooo whyyyy us ??!!!


----------



## MissResha (May 25, 2009)

i put literally 2 tiny drops of Bronze Hero into my Revlon Colorstay foundation today, i shoulda took pics. but it REALLY gave my skin a pretty and subtle glow.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

^^ yeah you should'da


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (May 26, 2009)

hai all

just wanted to share that i put some swatches up in the swatch thread (i didnt know if could/should post it in both places), so just letting you know in case you wanna check them out.

also, i bought all my stuff on saturday. however, i didnt realize until sunday night that the mac guy forgot to include my blush in my haul (i was wondering why my total was so cheap especially since a studio fix was included, lol).
anyways, i remember liking it, but i wont have money again for another two weeks.
for those of you who have it: is it worth going back for... along with Refined Golden bronzer?

thanks in advance and have a great day


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

I think refined Golden is worth it...But you can always get that anytime...it is a perm item...Unless you want the oh so cute packaging.

Which blush did they live out...Eversun or On a Mission?

Yes you can post them here too if you want too


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_how are y'all ladies wearing Brave New Bronze , I got it today but Im having slight issues with it =(_

 
i cant wear it alone. im still experimenting with it but the best look ive found is cork l/l, bnb l/s, baby spark d/g and i blotted my lips after applying everything and it looked really nice. i also tried spice l/l, bnb l/s, and gold rebel l/g. this is ok. it looks exactly like the pic in swatches (i dont remember who did it)

also does anyone have a swatch of refined golden, im thinking whether or not its worth gettin while it has the packaging


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## StyleWarrior (May 26, 2009)

thanks for the swatches

and for bnb l/s the best look i found was beaux on top with any brownish l/l


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I think refined Golden is worth it...But you can always get that anytime...it is a perm item...Unless you want the oh so cute packaging.

Which blush did they live out...Eversun or On a Mission?

Yes you can post them here too if you want too_

 

he left out On a Mission.
he told me that Eversun barely showed up on every WOC who came in (im assuming closer to my color), if at all. 
you couldnt really see it on my either. 
On a Mission looked pretty though!

*sigh* we'll see. 

thanks!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

^^ really??? I have to lightly apply Eversun because it is so pigmented....Heavy hand and it is loud as heck on me and I am NC45


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

NC55 - Eversun
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/b...better-140015/

Not sure shade 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/f...ic-eel-113794/


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 26, 2009)

^^^ Ooo Wee, I might have to get Eversun.  Also, Tish, I am NW45, is Refined Golden going to do anything for me?  I am guessing I could use it on the cheeks and high planes of the face for that "golden bronze" look as opposed to a "bronzed bronze" look - lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

refined bronzer will look amazing on your skintone it is a darker golden brown bronze that is just so pretty....It has very little shimmer which I love...Eversun is My HG blush....But I get it at the CCO


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_refined bronzer will look amazing on your skintone it is a darker brown bronze that is just so pretty....It has very little shimmer which I love_

 
OMG Tish you are so quick.  I just posted literally three seconds ago, lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

And I am on my Iphone lol


----------



## sharronmarie (May 26, 2009)

Does anyone have a comparison of refined golden vs refined deeper bronze? im not sure which one would better suit me


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Here is a swatch that was posted online...I do not like Refined Deeper Bronze on me...it is very chalky Orangey vs Bronze on my skintone IMO

L to R - Iman Sheer Finish Bronzing Powder in Clay, Prescriptives Custom Blend Bronzer, NARS Casino, Stila Sun #3 (d/c but easy to find), Prescriptives Bronzing Trio in Dark, CARGO in Dark, and MAC Bronzing Powder in Refined Deeper Bronze


----------



## sharronmarie (May 26, 2009)

thanks tish! would you happen to have a pic of you wearing refined golden?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

^ Not sure how well you can see it in this picture...But I am wearing just Refined Golden on my cheeks in this photo...no blush..very lightly applied


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

here is one with it applied over Eversun


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ really??? I have to lightly apply Eversun because it is so pigmented....Heavy hand and it is loud as heck on me and I am NC45_

 
hmmm... could it possibly be because you all are NC?
i remember with X-Rocks from Neo Sci-Fi my friend who is NC55 was able to wear it as a blush and i thought, "o well it just HAS to fit me as well!" and i ended up only being able to wear it as a highlighter :-\

idk. maybe when i go back if they still have Eversun (and everything else for that matter) i'll try again and get a proper blush trial. 

thanks again for your help!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Here is a swatch that was posted online...I do not like Refined Deeper Bronze on me...it is very chalky Orangey vs Bronze on my skintone IMO

L to R - Iman Sheer Finish Bronzing Powder in Clay, Prescriptives Custom Blend Bronzer, NARS Casino, Stila Sun #3 (d/c but easy to find), Prescriptives Bronzing Trio in Dark, CARGO in Dark, and MAC Bronzing Powder in Refined Deeper Bronze




_

 
I know that picture - that's my arm, lol.  I am loling a lot tonight.  Maybe I need a nap.  Why is everyone on Specktra so nocturnal?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Is that yours!!! your site name must have changed !! Do you like refined Deeper ..I hate it

I am a Night owl!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_hmmm... could it possibly be because you all are NC?
i remember with X-Rocks from Neo Sci-Fi my friend who is NC55 was able to wear it as a blush and i thought, "o well it just HAS to fit me as well!" and i ended up only being able to wear it as a highlighter :-\

idk. maybe when i go back if they still have Eversun (and everything else for that matter) i'll try again and get a proper blush trial. 

thanks again for your help!_

 
I honestly think you should try it...Iam nw43/Nc45 and it is very good on me...and I have seen much darker women wear it and looks great...If you can wear Sunbasque you can wear Eversun

try it on your cheek not your hand....I think that is the sure test


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Is that yours!!! your site name must have changed !! Do you like refined Deeper ..I hate it

I am a Night owl!!_

 
Yes it's my older blog that I stopped updating when I started a new blog with my beauty addicted friend.  

Honestly I have probably only worn that bronzer twice, it's just not one I reach for that often.  I don't remember it being chalky.  I'll have to rock it tomorrow.  It's a tad darker than my CARGO one, but I prefer the texture and finish of the CARGO. 

Those swatches are awful by the way.  Everything looks so ashy and I swear they aren't, so don't be turned off Cocoa Sisters.  I'll redo the swatches sometime in the near future.


----------



## MissResha (May 26, 2009)

i was afraid eversun wouldn't show up on me either. it looks so pale, but tish is right, its very pigmented, or pigmented enough for me. it looks gorgeous on my skin, because it looks the most natural. i kinda see it as a much more toned down version of NARS Taj Mahal blush. which is SUPER orange lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

I know Erin probably gets tired of me using her as an example....However, she did a great look with SW items, Brave New bronze l/s, Gold rebel, Solar Riche and Eversun...  I am so happy I got Solar Riche now...

MAKEUP FIEND


----------



## MissResha (May 26, 2009)

^^eversun looks so pretty and natural on her! thats why i love that blush.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_here is one with it applied over Eversun




_

 

Lawx Tish ur so pretty!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

^^^^ Ahhhh you're sweet to say that, Thank you.......Do you owe me money or something?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^eversun looks so pretty and natural on her! thats why i love that blush._

 
I know I went to Nordies to get another one for my Sister and they were Sold Out!! I had to order one offline


----------



## amber_j (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_how are y'all ladies wearing Brave New Bronze , I got it today but Im having slight issues with it =(_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I have more than slight issues...I can only wear it if I blot it to hell and back....._

 
Oh no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was so looking forward to buying BNB. Lightly Ripe from CoC is soooo not doing it for me, and Creme Cerise is too bleh for summer. Sigh... another one bites the dust. At least I save money this way by slashing my wishlist before the collection releases in the UK.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Amber...Look at Erin's picture ...she is rocking BNB ..I think it's just me and Urbandoll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAKEUP FIEND


----------



## nichollecaren (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^^ Ahhhh you're sweet to say that, Thank you.......Do you owe me money or something?_

 
nope-LOL


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I know Erin probably gets tired of me using her as an example....However, she did a great look with SW items, Brave New bronze l/s, Gold rebel, Solar Riche and Eversun... I am so happy I got Solar Riche now...

MAKEUP FIEND_

 
Aw, thanks Tish!!  


I love Solar Riche as well!!  Great way to warm up your skin.  And Eversun is great too.  I should not have passed on it the first time it came out.


ETA:  Tish, that pic you posted looks soooo pretty!!!


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 26, 2009)

Tish you do look good in you pics.!


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 26, 2009)

my counter wont get style warriors till thursday!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

^^ I know I try to throw My local Dillards counter a few bones sometimes...I love my MA's there...But hell they release to late....


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_Tish you do look good in you pics.!_

 
Thank you beauty....41+ and doing my best to outlast gravity!! I'm the mama of the board!


----------



## Laurie (May 26, 2009)

Tish... You are too pretty!..


----------



## sharronmarie (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Amber...Look at Erin's picture ...she is rocking BNB ..I think it's just me and Urbandoll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAKEUP FIEND_

 
No its not just yall! I REALLY want to love it, but it looks a hot chalky mess. I have to apply a ton of gloss and blot like crazy for it to look decent. It might be taking a trip back to the Mac store


----------



## MAHALO (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thank you beauty....41+ and doing my best to outlast gravity!! I'm the mama of the board!_

 
I'm a newbie on this board but I do have you by a couple/few years. Good genes, good cosmetic products, good nutrition ... it all helps us to "still have it" after 40.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

^^^ I totally agree...Not to mention I am OCD about eating and working out...so hopefully it will help down the road.


----------



## carandru (May 28, 2009)

In case anyone wanted to see, a pic of me playing around w/ some style warriors stuff.  Trying to see some different ways of wearing it...that and I got some new kryolan goodies too!!

I am wearing Vibrant grape e/s, bronze hero l/d, eversun bpb, and BNB... and of course a bunch of other stuff lol.






Fotd posted for a list of the other things I used:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/v...e-both-140410/


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 28, 2009)

^^^^Did you do reveres eye shadow looks on each eye?  That is so cool! 

Also, I tried Refined Golden and I was just not impressed.  It had that really apparent sparkle, but not really a lot of color for me.  Granted I didn't try it on my face, but even the MA said that if I had Refined Deeper Bronze there was really no point in getting this.  I love when MA's are honest and not trying to force products down your throat.


----------



## carandru (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_^^^^Did you do reveres eye shadow looks on each eye?  That is so cool! 
_

 
I sure did!!  I didn't use the kryolan orange eye dust in my crease for the purple eye though b/c it has a lot of shimmer. I just used the mac orange. But other than that, I just reversed everything on the lid and crease.


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Yes it's my older blog that I stopped updating when I started a new blog with my beauty addicted friend. 

Honestly I have probably only worn that bronzer twice, it's just not one I reach for that often. I don't remember it being chalky. I'll have to rock it tomorrow. It's a tad darker than my CARGO one, but I prefer the texture and finish of the CARGO. 

Those swatches are awful by the way. Everything looks so ashy and I swear they aren't, so don't be turned off Cocoa Sisters. I'll redo the swatches sometime in the near future._

 

i was kinda looking at them funny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  is the cargo bronzer the best of all the bronzers in your opnion?


----------



## elongreach (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_i was kinda looking at them funny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. is the cargo bronzer the best of all the bronzers in your opnion?_

 
That's a really good question.  I have heard that this bronzer is the best, but I've been staying away because I'm not sure how it would work on WOC.  I will say that I have 2 other blushes from cargo Echo Beach and a Suede Blush and they look really good.


----------



## brownsuga lady (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thank you beauty....41+ and doing my best to outlast gravity!! I'm the mama of the board!_

 
WHAT?!!! You LIE, black girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look AWESOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I came peeking in here to see what I should get from Style Warriors. Can you believe I haven't purchased A THING yet?! haha! Gonna make it over to my store tomorrow and take a peek. I'm thinking I need Refind Gold...and...anything else ladies?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

^^ If you don't have Eversun...you NEED that...and I personally love Solar Riche and Refined equally


----------



## brownsuga lady (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ If you don't have Eversun...you NEED that...and I personally love Solar Riche and Refined equally_

 
Thanks girl! I'll check that out. 

So Brave New Bronze...I was thinking of getting that but then I saw some of the application issues folks were having. I don't like having to work so hard to make something well...work. LOL! Is it a pass? Are any of the other l/s or l/g's worth having?


----------



## carandru (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_Thanks girl! I'll check that out. 

So Brave New Bronze...I was thinking of getting that but then I saw some of the application issues folks were having. I don't like having to work so hard to make something well...work. LOL! Is it a pass? Are any of the other l/s or l/g's worth having?_

 
I think BNB is a try before you buy. But if you have another nude lippie that you love, it's probably a pass. Other than that, I really like triblist and purple rite is like a softer version of violetta. I haven't tried sunsational and I didn't get any of the l/g.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

Brownsugah lady 

Yeah I agree about BNB def try before buy...I have non pigmented lips so the tube color is what I get ...If I had more pink to my lips it may have worked better.

I did not get Tribalist...I like it but only blotted....I don't like the darkness of it full on..it's too shiney...but blotted it is pretty ...then it looks like Darkside or Hang Up which I already have, so I skipped.

Purple Rite was pretty...But I don't wear Purple much so I have stopped buying lippies I will only wear every so often.

My mom bought me Sunsational today....It looked like it would be very sheer but after I applied it and topped it with Instant Gold it was quite stunning for a everyday lippie

I really like Gold rebel...very pretty l/g

And actually Liberated was kind of pretty as well....yellow sparkley but not a must have IMO


----------



## aziajs (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_here is one with it applied over Eversun




_

 

I love the makeup in this pic, specifically the eyes and lips.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

I saw some AMAZING facecharts for this collection..  Maybe I can take pics to share and maybe get one done on my face.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

^^^ yeah .....I think they have the facecharts posted on the Mac website I was looking at them earlier!!

Please post!! You haven't in awhile!!

Thank you so much! Lips Pink Fish....I love that TLC


----------



## misha5150 (May 28, 2009)

I just got back from Macy's with my SW haul yall!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is what I got:

Vibrant Grape e/s
Bright Future e/s
Soft Force e/s

Purple Rite l/s
BNB l/s

Fierce and Fabulous l/g
Gold Rebel l/g

On A Mission BPB

The purple and yellow eyeshadows are very pretty but you'll need some kind of base to make the colors pop....

Purple Rite and Fierce and Fabulous are really pretty by themselves and together...

BNB....if you put too much on it looks crazy!! After playing with it, I found that if you put one layer and spread it on your lips with your finger or lipbrush, it looks much better. It looks like a peachy/brown nude tone on my lips....add Gold Rebel and I finally have a nude that I can work with!!  I just might get a back up of this!!

On A Mission is super pretty!! I liked Eversun too but I just bought NARS Torrid and they both looked similar on my NC45 skintone.

I really wanted Refined Gold but I swatched it and there wasn't any color only a little shimmer!! The SA told me that it would look more like a blush on me since I'm already tanned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The luster drops were really pretty but didn't show up on me like I had wanted them too so they were a no go. I think I will go back and get Refined Gold anyway just for the compact!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_i was kinda looking at them funny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  is the cargo bronzer the best of all the bronzers in your opnion?_

 
It's hard to say if it's the best because it just depends on what you are looking for.  I love the color and the texture.  The shimmer is very refined and smooth.


----------



## aziajs (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ yeah .....I think they have the facecharts posted on the Mac website I was looking at them earlier!!

Please post!! You haven't in awhile!!

Thank you so much! Lips Pink Fish....I love that TLC_

 
Girl, no I mean these were face charts done by local artists.  I am telling you they were fire!  I may see if I can stop in and get one done and post some pics!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

^^ Oh really!!!


----------



## iadoremac (May 29, 2009)

if you havent picked up BNB you might want to check out spirit l/s in the perm line, i have it and from the swatches i have seen they are very similar......almost the same


----------



## dominichulinda (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_In case anyone wanted to see, a pic of me playing around w/ some style warriors stuff. Trying to see some different ways of wearing it...that and I got some new kryolan goodies too!!

I am wearing Vibrant grape e/s, bronze hero l/d, eversun bpb, and BNB... and of course a bunch of other stuff lol.






Fotd posted for a list of the other things I used:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/v...e-both-140410/_

 

WOW!!!! You look amazing!!!! <333


----------



## dominichulinda (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^ Not sure how well you can see it in this picture...But I am wearing just Refined Golden on my cheeks in this photo...no blush..very lightly applied




_

 
I love both MU looks.

Your such a beautiful lady <333.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 29, 2009)

^^^ You're too sweet...Thank you!!!


----------



## mrslovejoy (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^ Not sure how well you can see it in this picture...But I am wearing just Refined Golden on my cheeks in this photo...no blush..very lightly applied




_

 
Tish, what eyeshadow and lipstick/lipgloss are you wearing? I love your entire look!


----------



## carandru (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_WOW!!!! You look amazing!!!! <333_

 
Awwww. Thanks love!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrslovejoy* 

 
_Tish, what eyeshadow and lipstick/lipgloss are you wearing? I love your entire look!_

 
My everyday lazy look is Satin Taupe/Espresso and Ricepaper.....Lips cork l/l and 5N lipstick, Refined Golden on cheeks 

Thank you


----------



## Snootus0722 (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ If you don't have Eversun...you NEED that...and I personally love Solar Riche and Refined equally_

 

I just picked this up today. (Eversun) It helped warm me up a bit. I'm glad you said that, I was going to ask here about buying only one item from this collection and what it should be.


----------



## MAHALO (May 30, 2009)

I picked up EVERSUN today. Eventhough I have GINGERLY which is very similar, I decided to get EVERSUN too. The later is a little more saturated in color which works very well with my sun darkened Summer skin.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (May 30, 2009)

I am not loving the luster drops ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried them on my friend and it didn't really make any difference. I tried mixing it with foundation as well as dabbing and blending for a highlighter... I'm thinking about returning it for strobe cream 

The Refined golden didn't work well for me either


----------



## elongreach (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_I am not loving the luster drops ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried them on my friend and it didn't really make any difference. I tried mixing it with foundation as well as dabbing and blending for a highlighter... I'm thinking about returning it for strobe cream 

The Refined golden didn't work well for me either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would probably return mines as well if I had kept the box.  It really doesn't do much that I can't do with the powders I already have.  Maybe I should have gotten another color and then it might have worked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ya'll have seen the pics.  I don't think it made much difference on me.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 30, 2009)

^^ Yeah they are pretty much not worth the money...I like the sun rush...but not enough that I couldn't have passed


----------



## l1onqueen (May 31, 2009)

Oh man...yall are making me nervous. All I got from SW was Sun Rush luster drops! I haven't tried them yet though-glad I kept the box...


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 31, 2009)

I need some help from you ladies before I decided to just return some stuff from SW...I am finding that Bright future is not coming out as bright as I thought, how are you ladies making it pop on your lids? Also, does everyone but me love On a mission? I just think its looking really blah on my cheeks...maybe I expected something else except this plummy warmth. IDK....


----------



## l1onqueen (May 31, 2009)

^ I had the same problem with the yellow ES.  It just wasnt as vibrant as I expected it to be. I decided to get Bright sunshine ES instead.


----------



## amber_j (May 31, 2009)

^^ Oh dear, another thing to take off my wishlist? I was planning to use some shadesticks as a base for Bright Future. Maybe Butternutty? Or even Lucky Jade? That must create a really interesting colour.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Amber...Look at Erin's picture ...she is rocking BNB ..I think it's just me and Urbandoll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAKEUP FIEND_

 
Thanks for the link Tish. Erin does look amazing! I love her FOTDs. I guess I'll just have to swatch this at the MAC store on Thurs and see how it looks.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 1, 2009)

I LOVE this look!  Have you listed what you used for this (besides the Eversun) anywhere? Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_here is one with it applied over Eversun





_


----------



## Prototype83 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_I need some help from you ladies before I decided to just return some stuff from SW...I am finding that Bright future is not coming out as bright as I thought, how are you ladies making it pop on your lids? Also, does everyone but me love On a mission? I just think its looking really blah on my cheeks...maybe I expected something else except this plummy warmth. IDK...._

 
I'm having to apply it over Corn s/s to get it as bright as possible.  I still like it, but Bright Sunshine is my fav hands down.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_I LOVE this look! Have you listed what you used for this (besides the Eversun) anywhere?_

 
Actually...I haven't sorry...I don't even remember...I wasn't planning on posting it...I only snapped it to see if the Bronzer looked too orange on me.

The blush/bronzer and Pink Fish TLC on the lips is all I remember


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello ladies!!  I picked up Purple Rite and Fierce and Fabulous yesterday.  What liner are you guys wearing with Purple Rite?  I know one of the face charts uses Pink Treat but, I have never believed that line looked anything but bad on me.  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 1, 2009)

hai ladies
so a one of the comments up there reminded me i meant to share this with you guys on friday, but it completely slipped my mind!

the district manager for MAC is a regular customer at our starbucks (i amost flipped my shit when she first told me, but i digress).
anyways she knew i was super excited for Style Warriors and she asked me if i got it. i told her i got almost everything, but i was having issues with Bright Future and Vibrant Grape and their lack of intensity, and how for the color to show i have to either pack it on or put it over something else, and the shadows themself were chalky/linty.
and she AGREED (which surprised me because i'd expect "zomg maybe you got a bad batch," but she was completely honest).

so she told me that yeah those two colors in particular are hard to show up and she has to wear them over a PAINT. she was wearing Bare Canvas paint and applied Bright Future over it (and it really did look intense on her). i told her that my eyes are sensitive and tear up often and i actually had Bare Canvas paint and whenever i wore it my eyes would sting so bad that i'd have to rub my eyes until my makeup wore off. her reaction to that was O_O.

so yeah.
those two colors really do suck in the intensity dept, unfortunately. i mean, they're great to have and everything especially if you have to right stuff to accompany them, but it was still disappointing... ESPECIALLY IF YOU CANT WEAR PAINTS :-[ but for anyone having issues with them, before you return them i guess invest in paint/paint pots?

just a little heads up 

PS. i didnt know how much you could cross-post links and stuff so i'm just going to say i have a Style Warriors-inspired FOTD/tutorial up on specktra and the youtube page (located in my signature) if anyone wants to check it out


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone who has yellow Chromaline or Corn Shadestick...bright Future looks so good over it. But I sprayed my brush with Fix+ and it was pretty true to pan for me


----------



## marielle78 (Jun 1, 2009)

I wore bright future and vibrant grape over soft ochre paint pot and it was very intense.


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 1, 2009)

the mixed reviews in this collection is a bit much, I think i might just pick up purple rite and even that is a big might. But waiting for colour craft


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

^ yeah it is def a try it on for yourself collection.....I am waiting for new Starflash e/s..I love shadows.....


----------



## amber_j (Jun 1, 2009)

D'oh! I forgot I also have Corn s/s and Cash Flow p/p. But I'm kind of fixated with this idea of a green base. I might try Bright Future on top of Chartru paint as well. I'm really excited by this! I also need to get a life... lol

*pnuttbuttajelli* - Thanks for the info and tip.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

I now have to go swatch that and see how it looks lol


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 2, 2009)

I finally got to see Style Warriors in person today and I am underwhelmed for sure.  I am not sure if either blush will do anything for me, or even show up for that matter.  I _still_ don't like Refined Golden and I actually think that Solar Riche is prettier, but I HIGHLY doubt that will work for me unless another NW45 can tell me differently.  I have already crossed the Lustre Drops off of my list.  So it looks like only 2 or 3 eye shadows for me.  Oh well.  More money in the pocket for other things.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 2, 2009)

^^I feel you on the blushes ( I'm also NW45) seems like they wouldn't work. I'm tired of going crazy for products cuz there LE. As for the lustre drops I have oily skin so not sure they would work for me as well. But I'm digging the shadows and glosses...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_^^I feel you on the blushes ( I'm also NW45) seems like they wouldn't work. I'm tired of going crazy for products cuz there LE. As for the lustre drops I have oily skin so not sure they would work for me as well. But I'm digging the shadows and glosses..._

 
Yeah I hear you.  And I feel like I'm the only one whose not to keen on the packaging.  I have an appointment at the MAC counter on Thursday so I am going to try the stuff on, but I have maybe 45 or 50 blushes, so if these don't "Wow!" I will most def. pass.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 2, 2009)

^^^I have blushes I LOVE also but I want to like Eversun. The packaging is okay to me. I'm gonna make my purchases this weekend so keep us posted since you gonna check everything out on thursday.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_^^I feel you on the blushes ( I'm also NW45) seems like they wouldn't work. I'm tired of going crazy for products cuz there LE. As for the lustre drops I have oily skin so not sure they would work for me as well. But I'm digging the shadows and glosses..._

 
the lustre drops are divine in person and i almost got one, but when i told the assistant that i have oily skin, he told me to just go for a bronzer. im NW50 and he suggested Refined Golden and Refined Deeper Bronze.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jun 2, 2009)

I bought Sunsational today.  I wasn't sure if it was going to show up that well on me, but I applied a little Cushy l/l with it and...LOVE!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 2, 2009)

^^^ yeah I love it to...with Instant gold l/g


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 2, 2009)

My list has diminished immensely. I'm going to get my stuff on Friday with a friend:

Purple Rite l/s
Night Manoeuvres e/s
Eversun (maybe)

Got my eye on stuff from other brands.


----------



## l1onqueen (Jun 2, 2009)

ok so thanks to Erin's lovely SW FOTD, I want to haul ass back to MAC and pick up Bright Future and Vibrant Grape.  Are these dupable colors, if so with what?  

TIA


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 2, 2009)

There is a HIP duo that has the colors...It's in the swatch thread...But I personally hate the texture of the HIP duos....But you might like them...Blushbaby and Carandru posted swatches and comparisons


----------



## l1onqueen (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_There is a HIP duo that has the colors...It's in the swatch thread...But I personally hate the texture of the HIP duos....But you might like them...Blushbaby and Carandru posted swatches and comparisons_

 
Thanks Tish! I hate the HiP shadows too. Heading back to MAC, Yay! Jus tfor those two shadows, though...


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_the lustre drops are divine in person and i almost got one, but when i told the assistant that i have oily skin, he told me to just go for a bronzer. im NW50 and he suggested Refined Golden and Refined Deeper Bronze._

 

Having oily skin sucks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. But then think about how wrinkly free we'll be later
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No but seriously wearing shimmer/glowy products on the face mixed with oilliness is a no no for me. So I'm trying to cut back on those type of products. Also I agree with the MA that the look of a lustre drop can be achieved with powder anyways....


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marielle78* 

 
_I wore bright future and vibrant grape over soft ochre paint pot and it was very intense._

 
Does anyone have Rubenesque paint pot? Would that work? That's the only one that I have?


----------



## VAQTPIE (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_Hello ladies!! I picked up Purple Rite and Fierce and Fabulous yesterday. What liner are you guys wearing with Purple Rite? I know one of the face charts uses Pink Treat but, I have never believed that line looked anything but bad on me. Thanks for your help!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use the plum l/l with Purple Rite and Fierce and Fabulous and I love it!!

HTH


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ohhhh I have to try it with the Plum...I forgot about that one....yeahhh!!!


----------



## Prototype83 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Aw, thanks Tish!! 


I love Solar Riche as well!! Great way to warm up your skin. And Eversun is great too. I should not have passed on it the first time it came out.


ETA: Tish, that pic you posted looks soooo pretty!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Waaayyyy off topic  Lady Virtuous but.....how tall are you????

I just saw a pic of you up on Yummy's blog.  You are so pretty.  I didn't expect you to be tall for some odd reason.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ I said the same thing..Ithought she was short like me....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......she is a tall girl...not sure how tall can't remember but 5'9-10 is standing out in my head for some reason...but I am probably off


----------



## Prototype83 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I said the same thing..I*thought she was short like me....*





 ......she is a tall girl...not sure how tall can't remember but 5'9-10 is standing out in my head for some reason...but I am probably off_

 
Really?! I would have thought you were around that height too


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

..........     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish!!!


5'3


----------



## carandru (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_














..........     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish!!!


5'3_

 

Don't worry Tish.  We're in the same boat... 5'3.5".  Yea, I want that extra .5 lol.


----------



## elongreach (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Don't worry Tish. We're in the same boat... 5'3.5". Yea, I want that extra .5 lol._

 
Mostof the time, I just round up for folks so I don't sound stupid.  I'm 5'4.  Yeah right.


----------



## carandru (Jun 4, 2009)

More WOC style warriors pics:





I have on ever sun ove BN creme rogue, and Gold Rebel l/g.  My friend has on tempting and vibrant grape e/s






My friend in black is wearing  sun rush l/d and eversun bpb and a touch of BNB w/ tan lipmix

The other two are same as above.



Man I need to get around to actually using the rest of my style warriors products.  I have fallen in love w/ eversun and BNB lol.  I hardly reach for anything else.  Lol, I'm going to hide those two items from myself so that I'm forced to use something else.


----------



## MsCocoa (Jun 4, 2009)

So today I managed to escape with only Tempting, Bright Future and Vibrant Grape...sweet, although I did buy a couple of other bits.


----------



## amber_j (Jun 4, 2009)

SW came out in the UK today so I picked up Bright Future e/s. Everything else looked just blah so I didn't bother swatching much. But those stunning pics of carandru and her friends are making me want Eversun and BNB. Damn!


----------



## carandru (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_SW came out in the UK today so I picked up Bright Future e/s. Everything else looked just blah so I didn't bother swatching much. But those stunning pics of carandru and her friends are making me want Eversun and BNB. Damn!_

 
Thanks girl!  And I say definitely go and try them on.  You may be pleasantly surprised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.   Now, if only bright future and I got along....I'm not loving the color payoff at all, but I'll try it over a white base first before I make any final decisions.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 4, 2009)

I had my Style Warriors mini-makeover and I liked the results, however I ran into some difficulty with the eye shadows when I got home and was trying to work with them.  Very frustrating.  Anyway I got OAM, Eversun, Bright Future, Night Maneuvers (I don't understand why everyone was/is hating on this eye shadow), Vibrant Grape and Hush CCB to use as a base for the shadows.  I am not getting that much color payoff out Eversun, so I will play around with it to see what I can come up with.  If I don't figure something out, it's going back. I do like OAM a lot though.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 6, 2009)

Carandru - you're all gorgeous!

In the end I bought:

On A Mission
Eversun
Purple Rite
Sun Rush lustre drops
Mercenary nail polish


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 6, 2009)

The packaging is the reason I ultimately decided not to buy. 
I'm searching for eversun in the regular packaging.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 6, 2009)

I used Vibrant Grape today for the second time and I used the #242. That is my go to brush for packing on color. I love it. I used Silverbleu s/s as a base and the color didn't change.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_The packaging is the reason I ultimately decided not to buy. 
I'm searching for eversun in the regular packaging._

 
I am the total opposite...I would never buy a product because I simply like the packaging....I will buy packaging I don't like if I love the product. I buy a lot of DS lipsticks that the pkg sucks on but I really like the color.  With MAC if you don't like the packaging you can always depot..as with most DS now too


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 6, 2009)

The best packaging of lipstick in drugstore is Rimmel. I swear the rest suck, it depresses me just seeing the lipstick but loving the color.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am the total opposite...I would never buy a product because I simply like the packaging....I will buy packaging I don't like if I love the product. I buy a lot of DS lipsticks that the pkg sucks on but I really like the color.  With MAC if you don't like the packaging you can always depot..as with most DS now too_

 
Admittedly, i'm a sucker for packaging, but i'm not so bad that i'll buy just because I like the packaging even if the product sucks. 

I'll buy something (in ugly packaging) being all practical- 'oh its a great product, doesnt matter what the package looks like etc etc...', and barely use it. 

I was actually considering depotting...but darn, 6 blushes?! LOL thats outta my league!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah I have 3 pro pans of Blushes and hope to get another when the F&F sale hits


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_yeah I have 3 pro pans of Blushes and hope to get another when the F&F sale hits_

 






 can I be your little sister? LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I have issues !!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 7, 2009)

So I think Eversun is going back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , however I do want to take a moment to rave about On A Mission.  It's such a nice plummy _lavender_ color.  I've been wanting something like this for a while.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Carandru - you're all gorgeous!

In the end I bought:

On A Mission
Eversun
Purple Rite
Sun Rush lustre drops
Mercenary nail polish_

 
Oh I forgot to say that I've bought Scatterrays and Bronzescape solar bits too. I got them both for $20 + free shipping off the sales forum - bargain


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 7, 2009)

dominichulinda said:


> Did anyone try this look, I replicated it using purple e/s from the 120 palette on the lid and a yellow e/s from the 120 palette on the lower lid as e/l and tender tyst lip stain on my lips and gold deposit on my cheeks and got tons of compliments on it


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 7, 2009)

iadoremac said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *dominichulinda*
> 
> ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

^ I haven't either but Purple Rite looks almost exactly like that on me if I wear it solo


----------



## amber_j (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_So I think Eversun is going back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , however I do want to take a moment to rave about On A Mission. It's such a nice plummy lavender color. I've been wanting something like this for a while._

 
Does OAM really show up that well? I didn't bother swatching it in the store 'cause I figured it would just be too light and ashy. But that's what I thought about Fleur Power until I tried it, and now it's one of my favourite blushes.

Hmm... Time to go back to the swatch thread...


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes it shows up great on me...I think Twinkle_Twinkle is a shade darker than me perhaps and she said she really liked it..I am NC45


----------



## Lovey99 (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Does OAM really show up that well? I didn't bother swatching it in the store 'cause I figured it would just be too light and ashy. But that's what I thought about Fleur Power until I tried it, and now it's one of my favourite blushes.

Hmm... Time to go back to the swatch thread..._

 

I am NW45/47 and OAM did not show up well on me.  I ended up getting Flirty and Tease powder blush to get the same effect on my darker skin tone.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Does OAM really show up that well? I didn't bother swatching it in the store 'cause I figured it would just be too light and ashy. But that's what I thought about Fleur Power until I tried it, and now it's one of my favourite blushes.

Hmm... Time to go back to the swatch thread..._

 
I'm NW45 for reference.  It's a BPB so it's not intense color by any means, but when applied with a dense brush it's definitely there, and it's a nice plum/lavender sheen.  If you are looking for something more dramatic though I say go for Flirt & Tease.


----------



## amber_j (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback and advice re. OAM. Much appreciated.

I love this Beauty of Colour sub-forum!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

Blushbaby did a fotd wearing OAM and it shows up great on her skintone 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/f...spired-141729/


----------



## cocomia (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Blushbaby did a fotd wearing OAM and it shows up great on her skintone 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/f...spired-141729/_

 
After seeing those pictures, you've finally convinced me to get OAM! It's so beautiful on her skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use Studio Fix Fluid in NC40 but I think I might be NC37 already. Do you think it would have that same effect on me? Dayummmm. Can't wait for Style Warrior to come out here!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

^^^I am NC45/NW43 and I really like it...I think you will as well.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 20, 2009)

from this line i ended up getting:

all four lipglasses
all lipsticks but brave new bronze
mercenary and violet fire nail polishes
all of the eyeshadows

and i'll probably get one of the bronzers when i go next week for my color matching at MAC...need to get studio tech for the summer!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 15, 2009)

I just got brave new bronze in the mail from bloomingdales. At first I literally screamed in horror. I am just a TAD darker than beyonce. I am 173 in mufe hd foundation, if that helps. I have olive/golden undertones and this looked like I smeared some sort of rotten cheese all over my lips or something. But I was determined to play around with it, because I truly hate returns. I decided to dab it on and pat with my finger and bam! gorgeous! I put gold rebel on top and then I tried it with the new gold chanel gloss and both were awesome. I tend to be heavy handed with my lipstick, but I know I can't be with this one. Glad I found it and bought it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 15, 2009)

I am MUFE 173 too and I am so glad you got it to work...I will have to try again....It hates me! Literally!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I am MUFE 173 too and I am so glad you got it to work...I will have to try again....It hates me! Literally!_

 
Aww. Yeah, try it again, because it's actually pretty. I never stared at myself so hard and so long trying to determine if I should keep it. I'm going to rock it tomorrow and that will be the ultimate test. The girls at work will not lie.


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 9, 2009)

Bumping up this old thread because of my new found love for Brave New Bronze.

I bought it during the F&F sale but just recently got around to using it.  LOVE!  It looks horrible on me by itself.   But with a liner and gloss on top it comes to life.  I loooooooove it.  Very pretty nude. I'm an NC44

if anyone knows where I can buy more please lemme know


----------



## Liya2007 (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Bumping up this old thread because of my new found love for Brave New Bronze.

I bought it during the F&F sale but just recently got around to using it.  LOVE!  It look horrible on my by itself.   But with a liner and gloss on top it comes to life.  I loooooooove it.  Very pretty nude. I'm an NC44

if anyone knows where I can buy more please lemme know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love it, with Spice lipliner, but I can't wear it alone, it looks kinda dry and flat like that, but with Sinnamon Lusterglass on top PERFECT NUDE.

I have to give shout out to Sun Rush, I had to buy a Back-Up, my first back-up ever


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 16, 2009)

BNB is definitely a layered product.. must have liner and gloss or it just looks strange.  But with the right pairing it's awesome.

I don't blame you for backing up Sun Rush, it's a great lip colour.


----------

